# APR Tiguan Development has Begun!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Good news! One of our employees just picked up this beautiful Tiguan R-Line SEL AWD under our employee assistance/development program. We already support the European models, but it's time for the North American models to get some love. We'll be making new hardware and software to make this platform far more exciting. Stay tuned!











*UPDATED*



http://goapr.io/tig
http://goapr.io/tig
http://goapr.io/tig

APR's ECU Upgrades are the best dollar-per-horsepower modification one can make to improve engine performance. The upgrades dramatically increase horsepower and torque, making for an exceptionally quicker and more exciting vehicle. This is made possible through APR's optimization of the factory engine management system to take full advantage of the engine's capabilities, without needing any end user adjustment. The ECU Upgrades are available with various features and supported octane levels and each stage is compatible with most typical bolt-on modifications. The software is installed to the vehicle's factory ECU through the OBD-II port once the ECU is unlocked, resulting in a clean and headache-free install. Furthermore, for those looking for tuning with a limited powertrain warranty, APR Plus has you covered!

*Features*

Horsepower - More horsepower throughout the whole rpm band
Torque - More torque throughout the whole rpm band
Warranty - APR Plus is available, providing a factory term limit matching limited powertrain warranty
Stages - Multiple performance levels depending on installed hardware
Fuel Grades - Multiple octanes from which to choose
Ethanol - Ethanol support from E60-E85 for maximum performance
Acceleration - Accelerate faster with more power and reduced throttle lag
Linear Throttle - Pedal maps adjusted for a more linear feel
Brake Boosting - Left foot braking or brake boosting added
Standing Limiter - Increased standing limiter for higher revving at idle
Speed Limiter - Go as fast as you want with the speed limiter out of the way
Auto Start/Stop Inversion - Auto Start/Stop defaults to the off position
Economy - While cruising, or driving normally, your fuel economy may benefit from our optimized calibration
Direct Port Programming - Clean and easy install through the OBD II port without opening the ECU
Free Updates - Get free updates for life
Guarantee - 30 day money back guarantee

APR’s ECU Upgrades are available in multiple octanes levels. Each stage is fully compatible with an upgraded intake, catback exhaust, or other minor bolt on modifications.

*APR Plus*

The APR Plus ECU Upgrade is the first step towards making more power, and it includes our limited powertrain warranty. This simple upgrade requires no engine hardware modifications, and produces 234 HP with 270 FT-LBS of torque. Gains as high as 45 HP and 59 FT-LBS of torque are available throughout the power band, making the vehicle exceptionally quicker in all scenarios. The APR Plus ECU Upgrade matches the performance of our Stage 1 ECU Upgrade (87 octane). To get even more power, you can add any of our other Stage 1 compatible products and still be covered under the APR Plus warranty! If you're not interested in the APR Plus limited powertrain warranty, and want even more power, check out our other Stages.

*APR Stage 1*
The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade is the first step towards making more power! This simple upgrade requires no engine hardware modifications, and produces 234-262 HP with 270-311 FT-LBS of torque depending on fuel grade. Gains as high as 45-73 HP and 59-100 FT-LBS of torque are available throughout the power band, depending on fuel grade and factory output, making the vehicle exceptionally quicker in all scenarios. APR Stage 1 is available for 87 AKI, 91 AKI, 93 AKI, 100 AKI, 104 AKI, and E60-E85 fuel grades in North America, and 95 RON, 98 RON, 104 RON, 108 RON, and E60-E85 in the Rest of the World.

Please note, our E85 software is not a full flex fuel program. In this mode the engine is only designed to work on E85, as found directly at the pump, including both summer and winter blends from E60-E85. Using traditional pump fuels in this mode may result in engine damage. Do not manually blend with traditional pump fuel or race fuels or use race specific barrels of E85. To ensure proper E85 content levels, APR recommends using an E85 content sensor. Before using Ethanol, educate yourself and follow our switching guide.

*Dynos*

     

More graphs are on our website, showing power over stock, and power at the wheels, as well as larger versions of the crank graphs above

http://goapr.io/tig
http://goapr.io/tig
http://goapr.io/tig

*Data*


184 HP / 221 FT-LBS - Stock As Reported by Audi
190 HP / 213 FT-LBS - Stock As Measured by APR	

APR PLUS 
234 HP / 270 FT-LBS - +45 HP / +59 FT-LBS - APR Plus (87 AKI)	

STAGE 1 
234 HP / 270 FT-LBS - +45 HP / +59 FT-LBS - 87 AKI / 91 RON	
239 HP / 277 FT-LBS - +50 HP / +66 FT-LBS - 91 AKI / 95 RON	
245 HP / 290 FT-LBS - +56 HP / +79 FT-LBS - 93 AKI / 98 RON	
259 HP / 306 FT-LBS - +70 HP / +95 FT-LBS - 100 AKI / 104 RON	
261 HP / 309 FT-LBS - +72 HP / +98 FT-LBS - 104 AKI / 108 RON	
263 HP / 311 FT-LBS - +73 HP / +100 FT-LBS - E60-E85	

Only use fuel equal to or higher than specified. Never use a lower octane fuel. Always follow our fuel guide, especially with race fuel and Ethanol, where available. Dynos are for reference only. Results will vary. Contributing factors include the vehicle condition, vehicle setup, dyno type, dyno setup, environmental factors, fuel quality, and more. When describing fuels, the North American Region (NAR) uses the Anti-Knock Index (AKI), (RON+MON)/2, or (R+M)/2. The Rest of the World (ROW) uses RON. RON is Research Octane Number and MON is Motor Octane Number.

*The APR Difference*











*Who we are* - We’re a global automotive engineering firm nestled in Opelika, Alabama. Our 80,000ft² state-of-the-art facility is home to some of the best engineers in the industry, who have mastered hundreds of engine management systems. We have multiple engine and chassis dynos, and the resources necessary to create our ECU Upgrades in-house, from the ground up! We're not a new company either. We've been around since the 90's and we have a strong financial backing to ensure we'll be here to support you for decades to come!

*What we do* - We optimize everything to make your engine more powerful. We adjust air-fuel ratios, advance ignition, increase boost pressure, alter cam positions and lift profiles, and more, all depending on the type of engine and management system, of course! We don’t take shortcuts, and we don’t take risks. We do it the right way.

*How we differ* - With our proprietary calibration and direct ram access data logging tools and operating system code changes, we’re able to make some of the strongest and fastest ECU upgrades, without needing costly end user adjustments. We work with the ECUs intelligent modeling and closed-loop systems, and beta test in multiple environments to create upgrades that work no matter where you drive!

*Pricing*

$999.99 - APR Plus ECU Upgrade with a Limited Powertrain Warranty
$599.99 - APR Stage 1 ECU Upgrade
FREE - Switch from APR Plus to APR Stage 1


*Purchasing, Guarantee, and Updates*

*How to Purchase* - This ECU must first be unlocked before software¹ can be installed either by APR or an APR Dealer. If the ECU is locked, you have two options:

*Option 1*: Send us your ECU
*Option 2*: Visit an APR Dealer

*Option 1*: Send us your ECU. We’ll unlock it, confirm what you want, install APR software, bill you if we're installing software, and ship it back. There is no extra fee during the unlocking process. Ground shipping to the continental USA is free. Follow these steps. Please note: This excludes APR Plus. APR Plus must be purchased through an APR Dealer.

*Step 1* - Fill out this unlock form, and select VW/Audi MG1 under unlock type.
*Step 2* - Mail your ECU to APR, 4800 U.S. Hwy 280 W, Opelika, AL 36801, USA, and include the last 6 of your VIN on the outside of the box.

*Option 2*: Visit an APR Dealer and purchase the APR ECU Upgrade through them. They will remove and ship the ECU to APR for unlocking and software install, unless they have the tools to unlock the ECU on the spot.

*Please Note*: At no time during the unlocking process is the ECU opened or physically modified. If the ECU is flashed back to stock, it will need to be unlocked again. If the ECU currently has APR software, and there is an update, a new stage, new feature, or you want to switch octanes, software can be installed by an APR Dealer. Also, vehicle manufacturers issue many ECU part numbers and revisions throughout their vehicle lineup. As such, some ECUs may be temporarily unavailable as new parts and/or revisions are released. If the vehicle’s ECU part number and revision is known, availability can be checked at any APR Dealer or by contacting APR.

*Money-Back Guarantee* - Try our Software Upgrades for up to 30 days, risk free! If you are not satisfied, return to an APR Dealer to have it removed and refunded.²

*Free Updates* - If we make an update, add a standard feature, or if the manufacturer issues an update, you are entitled to a free update.³

1. APR Software may not be available for all vehicles. Stages, programs, and features may not be available for all ECUs.
2. Excludes some Software Upgrades, such as those included with a hardware purchase. Labor charges are at the discretion of the installer.
3. Subject to availability. Labor charges are at the discretion of the installer. Applicable to the original purchaser. Second hand owners may inquire with an APR Dealer about a software license transfer fee.

*More Details*:

http://goapr.io/tig
http://goapr.io/tig
http://goapr.io/tig


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

Amen

Envoyé de mon SM-G950W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow, and all this time I thought NA Tiguan development had begun over a year ago, with the hold up being the difficulty cracking the software.

Can't wait to see what comes of this!

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

91beater said:


> Wow, and all this time I thought NA Tiguan development had begun over a year ago, with the hold up being the difficulty cracking the software.


Yes, but prior to that we couldn't do anything to the ECU, so kinda pointless. Now that we're in, a car was needed to start making tunes! 

FWIW, most GTI/Golf R hardware should fit like it does on the european cars. We'll confirm all that.


----------



## Atomicevil (Jan 29, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, but prior to that we couldn't do anything to the ECU, so kinda pointless. Now that we're in, a car was needed to start making tunes!
> 
> FWIW, most GTI/Golf R hardware should fit like it does on the european cars. We'll confirm all that.


Any ideas as to what the possible gains would be? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaTech (Jul 10, 2019)

wwooooooooohhooooo Arin! my wife's 2019 Tig needs more oomph in line with the APR Stg1+ RS3 parked next to it  subscribed!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Atomicevil said:


> Any ideas as to what the possible gains would be?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too early to say. Once we get it on the dyno we'll know more. We'll be in this for a couple months I'm sure and then we'll have a tune.


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

Excellent news. Thank you for the update.


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

Excited to hear that your bolt on stuff might fit. Super excited about the tune.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Excellent.


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

subscribe


----------



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

Probably get all sorted when its time to turn my car in at lease end. 2020 C8 here I come


----------



## helo stella (Oct 7, 2012)

Arin - Out of curiosity and my own desire to cage my mind on when we can expect a tune, how long does a "typical" development take for the software? I get that you all are going to do it right and take however long is required to do so, but is there a best guess as to how long we're talking, based on all of the previous developments APR has done? We're all really excited for this! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

This will likely take a couple months. We'll be doing some back end work on our end to encrypt the software before the release so it can't easily be stolen.


----------



## MK04Mat (May 26, 2010)

My wife responded to this news with "oh thank God!"


----------



## Wlfpck (Aug 7, 2013)

What transmission is it that's in the new Tiguan? Any ideas on how much torque it will hold?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Wlfpck said:


> What transmission is it that's in the new Tiguan? Any ideas on how much torque it will hold?


It's the same transmission as the Atlas. There have been part/model numbers proving this on the tiguan Facebook group somewhere. No idea on how much it can handle though. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyway you guys can tune out the hard/weird shifting of the tranny?


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> Anyway you guys can tune out the hard/weird shifting of the tranny?


I think this is related to the gas pedal delayed reaction problem, since the tranny adjusts shift points and stuff based on how far and how fast you press the gas pedal.


----------



## FatDuck (Sep 21, 2015)

Super duper excited for this!


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

Impatiently waiting for this! :laugh:

Neuspeed power module isn't cutting it, love everything about the Tiguan but it needs a bump in power.


----------



## uhhi129 (May 6, 2019)

Passatsquared said:


> I think this is related to the gas pedal delayed reaction problem, since the tranny adjusts shift points and stuff based on how far and how fast you press the gas pedal.


^this. I picked up the burger motorsports pedal tuner and it completely changed the feel of this car (for the better). I have mine set to stage 2 plus 1 and, for me, it feels just right. Took about 30 seconds to install and another 30 to calibrate then off we went. Highly recommend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

uhhi129 said:


> ^this. I picked up the burger motorsports pedal tuner and it completely changed the feel of this car (for the better). I have mine set to stage 2 plus 1 and, for me, it feels just right. Took about 30 seconds to install and another 30 to calibrate then off we went. Highly recommend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know!

This is the one thing I hate about my tiguan.


----------



## srivkin78 (Aug 31, 2019)

I'm picking up my brand new SEL R-Line today. I am so glad i found this thread as i just emailed APR. I couldn't believe no one has a tune for this thing yet, or at least that i can find. Would really prefer APR.

Keep us updated!


----------



## hawker800mech (Sep 5, 2016)

Eagerly waiting...


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

Subscribed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

sign me up Arin! just picked up a Tiguan on Friday!


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

Arin APR should have my ecu/TCU files from HM, sent either today or tomorrow,.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

They just released the Arteon upgrades and it looks great. Wonder if we can get an IS38 upgrade.


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

Can’t wait to see what hardware will be able to bolt on the MQB Tig. Would love to dress up the engine bay a little. And a catch can kit would be nice.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

PZ said:


> They just released the Arteon upgrades and it looks great. Wonder if we can get an IS38 upgrade.


I'm planning on an IS38 and intercooler, as our micro turbos aren't going to net much, and if you're going to upgrade to an IS20 might as well go IS38

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

zackdawley said:


> I'm planning on an IS38 and intercooler, as our micro turbos aren't going to net much, and if you're going to upgrade to an IS20 might as well go IS38
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


i thought the MQB Tig had the IS20 turbo? just running a different cycle...


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

I was under the impression it was an IS12

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

I also heard confirmed that it was an IS20. That puts out 300hp on the GTI. The IS38 puts out 360+ on the Arteon


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll be happily wrong

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atomicevil (Jan 29, 2017)

PZ said:


> I also heard confirmed that it was an IS20. That puts out 300hp on the GTI. The IS38 puts out 360+ on the Arteon


I’m wondering if this is something that ERIN from APR could put to rest since they have a demo vehicle and hopefully by now have torn it apart to see what power they could squeeze out of those components.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

When I get a chance, I'll physically check mine. The B-cycle engines get a Continental RAAX turbo in various vehicles. Some get a new IHI IS18... Some say IS12. Some say Continental IS20. This is all going off looking at the applicable part numbers for the "DGUA" engine code and looking at new and used units online. There are already 4 part numbers for the 2019 US model.


----------



## Atomicevil (Jan 29, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> When I get a chance, I'll physically check mine. The B-cycle engines get a Continental RAAX turbo in various vehicles.


Thanks ARIN, I apologize about the typo! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

See above. Updated.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Our 2019 US Tiguan (DGU Engine) has a Continental Turbo. I presume this is the Continental RAAX lineup that they announced a few years back. We could not see any turbo "name" on the turbo, but we also didn't take anything apart (just mirrors). The part number physically on the turbo is 06k145061, which is contrary to ETKA (Etka lists newer parts with lettered revisions). However, I've seen this part number on turbos before. There's no IS indication on those turbos, which I would expect given it's not an IHI. there are a ton of other things written on the turbo, but I don't know if any of them are a specific turbo name like the IHI series made common. I'll do my homework.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Our 2019 US Tiguan (DGU Engine) has a Continental Turbo. I presume this is the Continental RAAX lineup that they announced a few years back. We could not see any turbo "name" on the turbo, but we also didn't take anything apart (just mirrors). The part number physically on the turbo is 06k145061, which is contrary to ETKA (Etka lists newer parts with lettered revisions). However, I've seen this part number on turbos before. There's no IS indication on those turbos, which I would expect given it's not an IHI. there are a ton of other things written on the turbo, but I don't know if any of them are a specific turbo name like the IHI series made common. I'll do my homework.


hey Arin - i've got a 2019 tiguan if you need any additional info.


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

Will a mk7 downpipe work on our engines ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

dave00gt said:


> Will a mk7 downpipe work on our engines ?


It does on the ROW cars. We'll have to fit it on the US cars and confirm.


----------



## speed4568 (Dec 1, 2010)

mine says IS20, 2018 tiguan 01/18 build date


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

speed4568 said:


> mine says IS20, 2018 tiguan 01/18 build date


Exact same here. IS20 build date 01/18









Envoyé de mon SM-G950W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

My US Tig SEL-P R-line has a build date of 08/18. It has the engine DGUA

My turbo info is as follows:

p/n: 06K.145.654.K

Marked IS20 on the exhaust housing.

Pics if you need them:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/8MfmppdCFbRoFBoJ9
https://photos.app.goo.gl/jZBVvk3qfCKSHp1Z8


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks like I'm pleasantly wrong

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Very interesting. Your part number differs from ours, in a big way. We'll be measuring our compressor and turbine wheels anyways, so when I have that info, I'll share.


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Glad to help out. If you need any further info, don't hesitate to ask either here or by pm.


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

I have 2019 SeL Rline built date 9/18 but it has no visible part number on the turbo or exhaust.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

My 11/17 build Tig SEL-P https://imgur.com/a/sEH8LWU IS20


----------



## G-Magoo (Dec 1, 2004)

SE build date 11/18, no markings at all on turbine housing.


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

G-Magoo said:


> SE build date 11/18, no markings at all on turbine housing.


That's how mine is, I couldn't find any marking except a little triangle. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

speed4568 said:


> mine says IS20, 2018 tiguan 01/18 build date


Is this a US Tiguan?


----------



## G-Magoo (Dec 1, 2004)

Arin, what is the build date of the development Tiguan? Curious if VW went from the IS20 to the Continental turbo between 08/2018 and 09/2018; seems like it based on the build dates vs. markings on the turbine housing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

G-Magoo said:


> Arin, what is the build date of the development Tiguan? Curious if VW went from the IS20 to the Continental turbo between 08/2018 and 09/2018; seems like it based on the build dates vs. markings on the turbine housing.


I'm not sure, I'll have to check. But FYI:

2018, 2019, 2020 US Market Tiguan DGUA:

Turbo Revision 1 - 06K 145 654 J - Used from inception until 24.JUN.2018
Turbo Revision 2 - 06K 145 654 K - Used from 26.JUN.2018 to 01.NOV.2018
Turbo Revision 3 - 06K 145 064 L - Used from 02.NOV.2018 to 05.AUG.2019
Turbo Revision 4 - 06K 145 061 B - Used from 06.AUG.2019

It's extremely unlikely the turbo would change and have any impact on power (meaning larger or smaller size). If it did, it would accompany a TSB and factory software update to account for the difference in size.


----------



## speed4568 (Dec 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Is this a US Tiguan?


yes, in NJ


----------



## G-Magoo (Dec 1, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> It's extremely unlikely the turbo would change and have any impact on power (meaning larger or smaller size). If it did, it would accompany a TSB and factory software update to account for the difference in size.


I was going to say, I highly doubt they would have different spec'd turbos without a TSB and adjusting the software appropriately. I figured the IS20 and the RAAX turbos would be different enough (turbine design) to require different tunes though.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Mine is a 4/18 build








[/url]


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Soooooooooooo, when can APR make my Tig faster :laugh:

TOO ANXIOUS!!!


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

Sub'd 

Considering a 2019 SEL black but after driving one, the power is weak. Ideally would love see if an IS38 would bolt up. Need to get the kids to school on time


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

superwtc said:


> Sub'd
> 
> Considering a 2019 SEL black but after driving one, the power is weak. Ideally would love see if an IS38 would bolt up. Need to get the kids to school on time <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/cool.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Cool" class="inlineimg" />


If I read APR’s website properly they already have ROW cracked and an IS38 tune out there.


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> If I read APR’s website properly they already have ROW cracked and an IS38 tune out there.


Ya, I'm kinda confused reading their site. I did reach out to a local APR dealer



> As of now nothing is out from APR. Tune is being finished and hopefully available soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

zimmie2652 said:


> If I read APR’s website properly they already have ROW cracked and an IS38 tune out there.


The ROW vehicles have the same engine/ecu as the GTI. It's not the same as the NAR vehicles.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> zimmie2652 said:
> 
> 
> > If I read APR’s website properly they already have ROW cracked and an IS38 tune out there.
> ...


That was what I was thinking but wasn’t certain. Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> The ROW vehicles have the same engine/ecu as the GTI. It's not the same as the NAR vehicles.


You think an is38 is can bolt right up to our engines 

Please say yes 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

dave00gt said:


> You think an is38 is can bolt right up to our engines
> 
> Please say yes
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Mechanically yes, absolutely

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

zackdawley said:


> Mechanically yes, absolutely
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Awesome 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The ROW vehicles have the same engine/ecu as the GTI. It's not the same as the NAR vehicles.


Arin - is there an ETA yet for NA tunes? Basically holding off on getting a Tig for my better half until it’s available. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

brekdown29 said:


> Arin - is there an ETA yet for NA tunes? Basically holding off on getting a Tig for my better half until it’s available. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Patience my child. It will be ready when it's ready. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

Rtdave87 said:


> Patience my child. It will be ready when it's ready.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Don’t believe I asked you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

brekdown29 said:


> Arin - is there an ETA yet for NA tunes? Basically holding off on getting a Tig for my better half until it’s available. Thank you.


Probably a couple months.


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks like it's IS20 Turbo in my wife's Tiguan.


----------



## robertTT225 (Apr 9, 2007)

My wife's 2018 it's an IS20 too.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The ROW vehicles have the same engine/ecu as the GTI. It's not the same as the NAR vehicles.


Thank you for the information


----------



## LuvMydux (Mar 31, 2019)

I am patiently waiting! The power of the Tiguan is why we haven't pulled the trigger on one. My wife wants to trade her 2018 Passat 2.0 for one but the Tig has the same motor as the Passat and its heavier so it felt like a dog when we test drove it.


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

Pretty close in pulling the trigger on a Tig - But some questions on the engine potential and what APR will offer

If stock is 184hp/224lb-ft whats a realistic Stage 1 output going to be? Close to what Stg 1 IS20 1.8T Gen3 tune (235hp/273lb-ft) or higher?

Is there a IS38 turbo or equal yet designed for the EA888 Gen3B? And potential APR tune?


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

OttaCee said:


> Pretty close in pulling the trigger on a Tig - But some questions on the engine potential and what APR will offer
> 
> If stock is 184hp/224lb-ft whats a realistic Stage 1 output going to be? Close to what Stg 1 IS20 1.8T Gen3 tune (235hp/273lb-ft) or higher?
> 
> Is there a IS38 turbo or equal yet designed for the EA888 Gen3B? And potential APR tune?


I personally think an is38 could be a logical progression for these, seeing as how they already use an is20. Time will tell though. If we can get close to 300hp or more in these, they would be perfect. I hope Arin can answer some of these questions with more certainty.

I do know that JB4 vehicles with the same engine overseas are putting out close to 300 on Map2.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

2018 Guys, get the TSB for the engine hesitation/sluggishness done. It makes a huge difference! I had a 2019 loaner that felt amazing, like a completely different car. 

When I got mine back, it felt the same. What a difference. It is faster, more responsive, and the transmission shifts how you would think a vw should.

I may not even do a tune on it.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Passatsquared said:


> 2018 Guys, get the TSB for the engine hesitation/sluggishness done. It makes a huge difference! I had a 2019 loaner that felt amazing, like a completely different car.
> 
> When I got mine back, it felt the same. What a difference. It is faster, more responsive, and the transmission shifts how you would think a vw should.
> 
> I may not even do a tune on it.


I don't think it makes any more power, just doesn't fall over itself taking off... If anything the TSB makes me want a IS38 and tune more.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJTiggy12 (Oct 14, 2019)

following this! would love a software upgrade and some hardware for better turbo/DV sound


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm looking out of my office window right now into the shop - Tiggy Smalls on the lift - New parts installed underneath.


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

I heard you guys are also working on a 1.5" lift kit also. Is this true?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

So im looking into getting a 2020 Tig and located in canada is the APR tunes I. The site only for Row tigs or are the tunes now available for the NAR tigs?



Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Lift kit - yeah, probably so. 

Tunes - NAR, not yet. ROW, yes on the non B cycle engine.


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Lift kit - yeah, probably so.
> 
> Tunes - NAR, not yet. ROW, yes on the non B cycle engine.


Oooowww.... Is there a ETA? This changes my whole outlook on the NAR tig now... Lol

I have a is38 waiting to be installed in something and hoping it was the tig.

So the website is misleading because when you pick north American vehicles you can choose the tiguan... And it shows all the tunes. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Lift kit - yeah, probably so.
> 
> Tunes - NAR, not yet. ROW, yes on the non B cycle engine.


Tune and a lift you guys are busy. Keep up the good work.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

natis1 said:


> Oooowww.... Is there a ETA? This changes my whole outlook on the NAR tig now... Lol
> 
> I have a is38 waiting to be installed in something and hoping it was the tig.
> 
> ...


NAR / International is just for vehicle names / date ranges when choosing the platform.


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> NAR / International is just for vehicle names / date ranges when choosing the platform.


Ah.

So what plans are there for the north American EA888 Gen3.B Tigs

Will there be a is38 tune?
Or a ETA on whe tunes would be available? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> Develop, develop, develop... Pretty sure nothing has changed since you asked yesterday.


Seriously it gets annoying people asking every single day. When it's ready they will let us know. That why I left the Android development forums, I was tired of people flooding my thread asking about about dates and other dumb questions that could be answer by using the search option.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Rtdave87 said:


> Seriously it gets annoying people asking every single day. When it's ready they will let us know. That why I left the Android development forums, I was tired of people flooding my thread asking about about dates and other dumb questions that could be answer by using the search option.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


****, caught me. Lol. :beer: Maybe i should've included "in the hour and a half that you asked TWICE yesterday".


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> ****, caught me. Lol.  Maybe i should've included "in the hour and a half that you asked TWICE yesterday".


Lol twice in 1.5 hours?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

Rtdave87 said:


> Seriously it gets annoying people asking every single day. When it's ready they will let us know. That why I left the Android development forums, I was tired of people flooding my thread asking about about dates and other dumb questions that could be answer by using the search option.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


When do you think it will be ready , that's the real question? Maybe tomorrow, well see in the meantime we will keep on asking , maybe next month . Hopefully soon, you never know . Apr when do you expect it to be done ? Is it ready now? Hooooowww about now? No . Ok no prob, just let us know when 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

Anyone thought of doing a EA888.B to a EA888 swap in the tig?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

natis1 said:


> Ah.
> 
> So what plans are there for the north American EA888 Gen3.B Tigs


Plans:

Stage 1 
Stage 2 (DP)
Stage 3 (w/ and w/o DP - IS20 / IS38 - Depends what makes sense)

Hardware:

Full catalog that's on the GTI (including catback) / Make it fit.
Suspension bits
etc

Dates:

Software (Hope) December, realistic (Q1 2020). 

-Arin


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Plans:
> Stage 3 (w/ and w/o DP - IS20 / IS38 - Depends what makes sense)


:wave: :thumbup:
cant wait!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Software (Hope) December, realistic (Q1 2020).


:snowcool::snowcool::snowcool::snowcool::snowcool::snowcool:


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

Music to my ears! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

Sweet.. Can't wait... Have a is38 waiting. 

Wonder how well the 8sp torque converter will handle it

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Plans:
> 
> Stage 1
> Stage 2 (DP)
> ...


Pm sent

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

natis1 said:


> Wonder how well the 8sp torque converter will handle it


Torque is typically the killer on anything. Nothing stopping us from limiting torque. that just affords us lower IAT's in the upper RPM band so power carries higher towards redline (at least on the dyno).


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm really excited to finally find out what turbo we really have, is it smaller than a GTIs or not. The mystery is still going.


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Thank you very much for the update.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

Nrth7 said:


> I'm really excited to finally find out what turbo we really have, is it smaller than a GTIs or not. The mystery is still going.


Based on overseas tunning, some one told me it will not go pass 300hp

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

Any plans for other accessories/hardware, like catch cans etc?


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

dave00gt said:


> Based on overseas tunning, some one told me it will not go pass 300hp
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


... Nooooooooo 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

dave00gt said:


> Based on overseas tunning, some one told me it will not go pass 300hp
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


That's plenty for me. The Tiguan is not a race car.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Atomicevil (Jan 29, 2017)

Rtdave87 said:


> That's plenty for me. The Tiguan is not a race car.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I’m happy if they are able to get us to 250hp reliably to match up with the Q5 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MavSBM (Feb 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> natis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah.
> ...


I’m ready to buy. Sign me up.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

dave00gt said:


> Based on overseas tunning, some one told me it will not go pass 300hp
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Considering JB4 vehicles are already matching 300 with the same engine overseas, I find this very hard to believe.


----------



## jiggie81 (Jul 6, 2015)

Cant wait for apr tuning to come out. I just want a fun full bolt on tiguan to enjoy everyday! #teamhabaneroorangevw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oosalx (Feb 6, 2009)

*Yesss*

The HP and Torque are really the killer of this car. It's a great car but getting out in traffic is a weeee bit sluggish. Once that tune is done it will be Purrrrrfect. I am ready.. TAKE MY MONEYS!!!


----------



## dresdent (Oct 18, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Plans:
> 
> Dates:
> 
> ...


Here's hoping for an extra special Christmas present for myself 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

oosalx said:


> The HP and Torque are really the killer of this car. It's a great car but getting out in traffic is a weeee bit sluggish. Once that tune is done it will be Purrrrrfect. I am ready.. TAKE MY MONEYS!!!


If you have a 2018, you can get that fixed

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

More than getting the tuned numbers, cannot wait to see APRs baseline dyno run for the stock engine. Looks like in 2020 brochure, they "corrected" the HP and Torque numbers where max output is much later (like max torque not till 4000 rpm vs 1600 rpm previously stated). Hopefully APR can finally provide runs running on 87 and 91/93 octane to see if VW has been lying to us all this time. Give me an a bigger reason to get a tune.


----------



## Rule8Designs (Sep 20, 2019)

Passatsquared said:


> 2018 Guys, get the TSB for the engine hesitation/sluggishness done. It makes a huge difference! I had a 2019 loaner that felt amazing, like a completely different car.
> 
> When I got mine back, it felt the same. What a difference. It is faster, more responsive, and the transmission shifts how you would think a vw should.
> 
> I may not even do a tune on it.


I will absolutely back this up. I just picked mine up from having this TSB done last night and while driving home it felt like it was re-learning how I use the pedal, but today it performed flawlessly. Exactly how I wanted it to drive when I bought it new back in June of 2018. I drive in Eco mode 99% of the time and it's not sluggish anymore. Throttle response is almost as snappy, but smoother, than Normal mode pre-TSB.

I'm sure APR will only improve upon this with their tunes and parts. I am open to a tune, but I really like how my 2018 Tiguan drives at the moment; especially with the TSB done now. Can't lie... ~250 hp would be pretty sweet to surprise my GTI-driving friend with one day.


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

Rule8Designs said:


> I will absolutely back this up. I just picked mine up from having this TSB done last night and while driving home it felt like it was re-learning how I use the pedal, but today it performed flawlessly. Exactly how I wanted it to drive when I bought it new back in June of 2018. I drive in Eco mode 99% of the time and it's not sluggish anymore. Throttle response is almost as snappy, but smoother, than Normal mode pre-TSB.
> 
> I'm sure APR will only improve upon this with their tunes and parts. I am open to a tune, but I really like how my 2018 Tiguan drives at the moment; especially with the TSB done now. Can't lie... ~250 hp would be pretty sweet to surprise my GTI-driving friend with one day.


Do you have any more information for the TSB? I'm about to purchase a used 2018 and I'd like to see if the TSB had been done or when I can get it done but without a name/number for the TSB, I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## Rule8Designs (Sep 20, 2019)

AkiraSieghart said:


> Do you have any more information for the TSB? I'm about to purchase a used 2018 and I'd like to see if the TSB had been done or when I can get it done but without a name/number for the TSB, I wouldn't know where to start.


This is what I e-mailed to the service advisor when he asked to confirm my car qualified for it (all 2018 Tiguans do):

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10162819-0001.pdf

I would highly recommend getting it done before even driving off the lot. Just start with it fixed and your life will be better in that respect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rule8Designs (Sep 20, 2019)

Arin, are you able to post initial dyno numbers? I’m always curious how close to the advertised figures my car gets when the power finally reaches the wheels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrappygolf (Apr 12, 2015)

Hey all,

Don’t typically post in here but I figured I would share some info I got from George over at BMS about the North American tig. Apparently with the jb4 unit they are only able to achieve 35 hp and 45 ft lb due to the engine being designed for economy. Hopefully arin and the peeps at APR can get us some better numbers but if your waiting to buy a tig in hopes that a tuner will drastically improve performance I wouldnt hold your breath.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

scrappygolf said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Don’t typically post in here but I figured I would share some info I got from George over at BMS about the North American tig. Apparently with the jb4 unit they are only able to achieve 35 hp and 45 ft lb due to the engine being designed for economy. Hopefully arin and the peeps at APR can get us some better numbers but if your waiting to buy a tig in hopes that a tuner will drastically improve performance I wouldnt hold your breath.


I believe that is also an inherent limitation of external vs internal... Unless he is stating some mechanical limitation.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

zackdawley said:


> I believe that is also an inherent limitation of external vs internal... Unless he is stating some mechanical limitation.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Yhea another overseas tuner told me , he thinks cylinder head and camshaft setup might cause it to choke .

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

dave00gt said:


> Yhea another overseas tuner told me , he thinks cylinder head and camshaft setup might cause it to choke .
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


So ported heads and cams? I'm down 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

scrappygolf said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Don’t typically post in here but I figured I would share some info I got from George over at BMS about the North American tig. Apparently with the jb4 unit they are only able to achieve 35 hp and 45 ft lb due to the engine being designed for economy. Hopefully arin and the peeps at APR can get us some better numbers but if your waiting to buy a tig in hopes that a tuner will drastically improve performance I wouldnt hold your breath.


Just going to throw it out there... there are already Polos with the same exact engine running 275hp-300hp on JB4. I’m not saying George is wrong by any means as he knows his ****. Just saying there’s already vehicles running higher than those claims.

Now if the JB4 is the only mod, I could probably see that being the case but seeing as how piggybacks generally deliver lower than full on tunes anyways without much tinkering, I would still expect slightly more out of APR.

Everything I have researched regarding JB4 and this particular engine points to a wide range from 30-70hp gains dependent on mapping and everything.


----------



## scrappygolf (Apr 12, 2015)

zimmie2652 said:


> scrappygolf said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all,
> ...


From a little research and what BMS has posted on the website minimum gains are what I stated ,however, it seems they imply that you could achieve more maybe with bolt ons (I’m assuming). I did find that APR offers a tune for the latest Audi A4 which one of its motors are identical to ours. Maybe arin can chime in to let us know if that tune applies to the Audi gen3b motor or what the difference is between the two offerings the a4 has.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

scrappygolf said:


> From a little research and what BMS has posted on the website minimum gains are what I stated ,however, it seems they imply that you could achieve more maybe with bolt ons (I’m assuming). I did find that APR offers a tune for the latest Audi A4 which one of its motors are identical to ours. Maybe arin can chime in to let us know if that tune applies to the Audi gen3b motor or what the difference is between the two offerings the a4 has.


Yes, it seems the major hindrance to power on these particular engines really seems to be the heatsoak. The stock cooler is really, really not up to the task. 

Luckily Morimoto has a steal of a deal on mk7 coolers. $370 sale price marked down from $900+.


----------



## dresdent (Oct 18, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> Yes, it seems the major hindrance to power on these particular engines really seems to be the heatsoak. The stock cooler is really, really not up to the task.
> 
> Luckily Morimoto has a steal of a deal on mk7 coolers. $370 sale price marked down from $900+.


Did you mean Mishimoto? Morimoto only does lights as far as I know.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

dresdent said:


> zimmie2652 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it seems the major hindrance to power on these particular engines really seems to be the heatsoak. The stock cooler is really, really not up to the task.
> ...


----------



## HoTnFunkYGTI (Sep 14, 2018)

*Christmas Teaser*

Here are som numbers from the Polo GTI in EU with same engine & possibly same turbo. Stage 2 with OPF delete full turbo back exhaust. 



















Looking forward to what APR will get out of it. I’m looking to go Stage 2+ with turbo back exhaust (OPF delete & DeCat) Intake, Turbo Inlet, Intercooler.  Hoping the intercooler and inlet will help it closer to 300 mark.


----------



## ultima-forsan (Jan 2, 2012)

It's been a while since we got any news. I'm about to buy a tiguan 2020. Hope this will get in pretty soon.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

I realize that I'm being self-contradictory. But can we refrain from making updates in this thread until Arin makes one instead of getting people's hopes up when this is bumped?


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Arin, I saw that an overseas tuner got their hands on an American Tig. Stage 2 they were able to make 264hp 358ft/lbs, think you guys may get close or surpass those numbers?


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Odd that they're reporting the engine as CZPA. That is one of the EU spec engines with dual (port and direct) injection. The US and I believe Canadian Tiguans have the DGUA (direct only) injection engine. So, I'd take the numbers with a grain of salt.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll know once engineering is far along with the tuning!


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

LennyNero said:


> Odd that they're reporting the engine as CZPA. That is one of the EU spec engines with dual (port and direct) injection. The US and I believe Canadian Tiguans have the DGUA (direct only) injection engine. So, I'd take the numbers with a grain of salt.


That’s what I thought too but couldn’t find anything to necessarily confirm it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rs_zero (Feb 18, 2006)

...in for results. Been waiting since last spring.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

FWIW the high torque version of the Aisin 8-speed maxes out at ~350LbFt. Not sure which version the Tig has though.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Not sure what all the fuss is about. Perfectly happy with my May build 2019 SEL. Life goes on.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

I would consider the vehicle if it had at least the motor found in the Atlas.
My daughter has a Tiguan SE and it has less power than my wife’s Mini Cooper S ...
that is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## rs_zero (Feb 18, 2006)

I want to run a stage I 92 map. Nothing crazy. The car is tuned to run 87 and that's it. I drive up mountain passes and it would be nice to have extra power when needed while likely returning better mileage doing it.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Thought this was info worth sharing. 











Kurt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

When I said the cost will be right, I mean that. I think you'll be very happy with the price.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> When I said the cost will be right, I mean that. I think you'll be very happy with the price.













Kurt


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> When I said the cost will be right, I mean that. I think you'll be very happy with the price.


Resonator back? - just so we can show some tips, add a tiny bit of sound and look goooooood!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

mattchatr said:


> Resonator back? - just so we can show some tips, add a tiny bit of sound and look goooooood!


full system. Race DP (optional) and Catback (optional). Pick and choose what you want, or run both together.


----------



## Antagon3 (Feb 2, 2010)

Another month with no updates 😞 how many have sold or traded their b-cycles while waiting?


Will the tune be compatible with the b-cycle FWD A3?


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

Antagon3 said:


> Another month with no updates 😞 how many have sold or traded their b-cycles while waiting?
> 
> 
> Will the tune be compatible with the b-cycle FWD A3?


You're not in the right thread. APR (according to reps on Instagram and Facebook) are approx. a month away from releasing the b-cycle tune. There's no official numbers or anything yet but it looks like APR will require ECU's to be shipped in to tune.


----------



## srivkin78 (Aug 31, 2019)

Antagon3 said:


> Another month with no updates 😞 how many have sold or traded their b-cycles while waiting?
> 
> 
> Will the tune be compatible with the b-cycle FWD A3?


I ended up going with Motoren Technik Mayer(MTM Tuning). They have 7 years on APR in tuning in terms of experience. As much as i wanted an APR tune, i couldn't wait any longer. APR sat on the Tiguan development since 8/2019 and decided every other car on the market was more important even though the Tiguan is VW's best selling car. 

With MTM, you gotta ship the ECU to their Miami based facility but the tune is set to put out 240'ish hp and 280ish tq. That's all I'm looking for out of this Tiquan for a Stage 1 tune. I shipped my ECU out today. Hopefully I will have it back by Monday the latest.


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

srivkin78 said:


> I ended up going with Motoren Technik Mayer(MTM Tuning). They have 7 years on APR in tuning in terms of experience. As much as i wanted an APR tune, i couldn't wait any longer. APR sat on the Tiguan development since 8/2019 and decided every other car on the market was more important even though the Tiguan is VW's best selling car.
> 
> With MTM, you gotta ship the ECU to their Miami based facility but the tune is set to put out 240'ish hp and 280ish tq. That's all I'm looking for out of this Tiquan for a Stage 1 tune. I shipped my ECU out today. Hopefully I will have it back by Monday the latest.


Keep us updated please also what kind of mods do you have or going to install with the tune.

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## srivkin78 (Aug 31, 2019)

Rtdave87 said:


> Keep us updated please also what kind of mods do you have or going to install with the tune.
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


no mods, just a straight up tune. just looking for the car to get out of its own way.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Antagon3 said:


> Another month with no updates 😞 how many have sold or traded their b-cycles while waiting?
> 
> 
> Will the tune be compatible with the b-cycle FWD A3?


I've been posting updates on facebook and instagram. The Tiguan is on the dyno getting tuned as we speak. Here's a little info as to what goes into our tunes:


----------



## Antagon3 (Feb 2, 2010)

Cool video!

Can you post links to where the updates are happening?

I checked the Facebook but all I found is that you started development just this past week, basically the same thing this 8mo old thread started with? Confusing all around


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's the update:

We're working on it. The car is on the dyno. It's being actively tuned. 

I won't have anything else to share until it's ready to purchase.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

srivkin78 said:


> I ended up going with Motoren Technik Mayer(MTM Tuning). They have 7 years on APR in tuning in terms of experience. As much as i wanted an APR tune, i couldn't wait any longer. APR sat on the Tiguan development since 8/2019 and decided every other car on the market was more important even though the Tiguan is VW's best selling car.
> 
> With MTM, you gotta ship the ECU to their Miami based facility but the tune is set to put out 240'ish hp and 280ish tq. That's all I'm looking for out of this Tiquan for a Stage 1 tune. I shipped my ECU out today. Hopefully I will have it back by Monday the latest.


I hope it works out for you.

20 years ago, MTM and Wetterauer helped APR springboard into a leadership position in VAG flash tuning in the USA. The problem wasn't a low-quality product (most of the time), but that both companies had very few USA dealers. Wetterauer only operates in Germany, Austria, and Qatar, and although MTM has over 20 US dealers, many of them are marque-specific. So only a few of them work on VWs. APR, along with Unitronic and GIAC, developed large dealer bodies. APRs international presence is massive. So if you had a problem, you didn't have to ship your ECU back and forth as most customers are a reasonable drive from a dealer. If you went to the MKIV or Passat B5 forums and looked back 15-20 years ago, you'd find a lot of posts showing that this was a big problem for some people. When a lot of them were fed up with feeding FedEx or riding the bus and had their box reflashed by one of the "big boy" tuners, they also learned that their cars performed much better (as in the numbers on the original one were anywhere from hyped to complete BS).

As I said, I hope it works out; it's your money/your time. APR is always worth the wait.


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Here's the update:
> 
> We're working on it. The car is on the dyno. It's being actively tuned.
> 
> I won't have anything else to share until it's ready to purchase.


Arin, would it be possible to have the tune done from an authorized dealer in our areas rather than shipping it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

AkiraSieghart said:


> Arin, would it be possible to have the tune done from an authorized dealer in our areas rather than shipping it?


At some point, yes.


----------



## brandonekingatl (Mar 3, 2006)

*ECU Flash*

I live in Atlanta, could I drive over to Opelika and get it flashed on site whenever it's released for sale?? Could it be a day trip or would you need it overnight?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

brandonekingatl said:


> I live in Atlanta, could I drive over to Opelika and get it flashed on site whenever it's released for sale?? Could it be a day trip or would you need it overnight?


It's probably an hour and you'll be on your way. When it releases, just give us a call.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> It's probably an hour and you'll be on your way. When it releases, just give us a call.


Do you have a ballpark quote on what it’s gonna cost? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmartAssBill (Jun 27, 2016)

What trans is in the tig? How will it handle the TQ?

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Do you have a ballpark quote on what it’s gonna cost?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Likely inline with their other work, I've got $1k sitting and waiting

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

SmartAssBill said:


> What trans is in the tig? How will it handle the TQ?
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


It’s apparently the same as the atlas. My fear with tuning is that the transmission itself operates differently on 2018 models. It always upshifts early and then when you accelerate it bangs down into a lower gear and sometimes chirps the front tires when accelerating. They fixed the transmission tuning on 2019s so now it shifts like a normal car should. I bet the 2019s and 2020s will handle a tune well, but 2018s might not. VW has a TSB to update it but it’s impossible to get unless you commit warranty fraud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

D3Audi said:


> It’s apparently the same as the atlas. My fear with tuning is that the transmission itself operates differently on 2018 models. It always upshifts early and then when you accelerate it bangs down into a lower gear and sometimes chirps the front tires when accelerating. They fixed the transmission tuning on 2019s so now it shifts like a normal car should. I bet the 2019s and 2020s will handle a tune well, but 2018s might not. VW has a TSB to update it but it’s impossible to get unless you commit warranty fraud.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a TSB to fix this. There's a whole thread been going on since last fall.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## guyjoe (Sep 10, 2003)

zackdawley said:


> There's a TSB to fix this. There's a whole thread been going on since last fall.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I have a 2018 and my local dealer isn’t willing to do the TSB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

guyjoe said:


> I have a 2018 and my local dealer isn’t willing to do the TSB
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. I’ve tried 3 dealers and VW corporate. Unless you have connections you’re SOL. I doubt the 2018s will handle a tune well without this TSB update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guyjoe (Sep 10, 2003)

D3Audi said:


> Same here. I’ve tried 3 dealers and VW corporate. Unless you have connections you’re SOL. I doubt the 2018s will handle a tune well without this TSB update.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


****ing sucks for us


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

I don't think the service people at my dealer know where the transmission is on the car or what a TSB is. Very small shop with an "why are you bothering us about service" mentality.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

SmartAssBill said:


> What trans is in the tig? How will it handle the TQ?
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Aisin 8 speed, rated for approx 330lb/ft


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srivkin78 (Aug 31, 2019)

brian81 said:


> I hope it works out for you.
> 
> 20 years ago, MTM and Wetterauer helped APR springboard into a leadership position in VAG flash tuning in the USA. The problem wasn't a low-quality product (most of the time), but that both companies had very few USA dealers. Wetterauer only operates in Germany, Austria, and Qatar, and although MTM has over 20 US dealers, many of them are marque-specific. So only a few of them work on VWs. APR, along with Unitronic and GIAC, developed large dealer bodies. APRs international presence is massive. So if you had a problem, you didn't have to ship your ECU back and forth as most customers are a reasonable drive from a dealer. If you went to the MKIV or Passat B5 forums and looked back 15-20 years ago, you'd find a lot of posts showing that this was a big problem for some people. When a lot of them were fed up with feeding FedEx or riding the bus and had their box reflashed by one of the "big boy" tuners, they also learned that their cars performed much better (as in the numbers on the original one were anywhere from hyped to complete BS).
> 
> As I said, I hope it works out; it's your money/your time. APR is always worth the wait.


Worked out just fine, MTM was absolutely fantastic...literally the best support i have every received from a company.....i had some small problems that i caused on my own that they fulled supported late into last night...and some shipping issues that they immediately took care of. Everything is now smooth as butter. It's not the best measurement tool but its all i got. if someone else with a stock 4 motion wants to run a 0-60 on Race Timer app from Google Play to give it a comparison, that would be awesome. Ignore the 1/4 mile i braked after 70mph


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

guyjoe said:


> I have a 2018 and my local dealer isn’t willing to do the TSB


Dealers get paid less for warranty/TSB work by VW than they charge for retail. So the trick is to go in with a complaint. Tell them that you car is doing "this" or "that" - things that are clearly fixed by the update. Tell them that your friend's car (a '19/20) just starts/shifts/ drives better. Test drive a new one while you wait and be amazed that it drives SOOOOO much better and doesn't do any of the things that yours does. If they tell you nothing is wrong, wait a week and call roadside assistance and have it towed in because it just doesn't drive right. When I worked at a dealership I met a customer who was told that there was nothing wrong with their car and they loosened the gas cap to generate a CEL, had it towed to a different dealership, and said that the VW guy at roadside assistance said there was a "software update" to fix the problem, which was the TSB the customer already knew about. The visit to our store was already documented, which put pressure on the other store to just download the update and make the guy happy.




srivkin78 said:


> Worked out just fine, MTM was absolutely fantastic...literally the best support i have every received from a company.....


That's great. But since this is Arin's thread, titled "APR Tiguan Development has Begun!", I doubt that anyone cares. 

Most everyone that has an interest in this topic has read the MTM circle-jerk thread, and except for a few probably hope that they find a market for their product and grow their network. Competition is a good thing. So everyone already knows that an alternative is available. And you've been clear that you're an APR hater. But there's no reason to post your app-thingie screen and look-at-me story. We get it; yours is bigger..a lot bigger. Awesome. MTM is classy enough to refrain from thread bashing - too bad you couldn't pick up on that.



Back to you Arin.


----------



## srivkin78 (Aug 31, 2019)

brian81 said:


> That's great. But since this is Arin's thread, titled "APR Tiguan Development has Begun!", I doubt that anyone cares.
> 
> Most everyone that has an interest in this topic has read the MTM circle-jerk thread, and except for a few probably hope that they find a market for their product and grow their network. Competition is a good thing. So everyone already knows that an alternative is available. And you've been clear that you're an APR hater. But there's no reason to post your app-thingie screen and look-at-me story. We get it; yours is bigger..a lot bigger. Awesome. MTM is classy enough to refrain from thread bashing - too bad you couldn't pick up on that.
> 
> ...


First off flake, not sure where you get off talking to me like that. Second, where did you ever get I was an APR hater/basher? I've had APR tunes all my life since my 2004 Audi 1.8T and after 4 to 5 cars after that. I've never once bashed APR. If you referring to me calling out APR for sitting on the Tiguan tune while concentrating on every other car on the market since 8/2019 and simply stating that MTM has been in business longer than APR, then you have no idea wtf bashing is. Those are called facts boy. So you should probably stfu.


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

srivkin78 said:


> First off flake, not sure where you get off talking to me like that. Second, where did you ever get I was an APR hater/basher? I've had APR tunes all my life since my 2004 Audi 1.8T and after 4 to 5 cars after that. I've never once bashed APR. If you referring to me calling out APR for sitting on the Tiguan tune while concentrating on every other car on the market since 8/2019 and simply stating that MTM has been in business longer than APR, then you have no idea wtf bashing is. Those are called facts boy. So you should probably stfu.


Okay, mate, you made your point. We're glad that MTM worked out well for you but this _is_ an APR thread started by Arin so there's no use comparing the two here. Once APR and Uni release their tunes, I'm sure there's going to be quite a few threads asking how they compare and you can weigh in there. For now, I look forward to the updates from you and everyone else who bought MTM's tune in the appropriate MTM thread.


----------



## srivkin78 (Aug 31, 2019)

AkiraSieghart said:


> srivkin78 said:
> 
> 
> > First off flake, not sure where you get off talking to me like that. Second, where did you ever get I was an APR hater/basher? I've had APR tunes all my life since my 2004 Audi 1.8T and after 4 to 5 cars after that. I've never once bashed APR. If you referring to me calling out APR for sitting on the Tiguan tune while concentrating on every other car on the market since 8/2019 and simply stating that MTM has been in business longer than APR, then you have no idea wtf bashing is. Those are called facts boy. So you should probably stfu.
> ...


Looking forward to seeing what APR comes out with


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Can we just stop commenting unless it's an update on APR's tune?I get hopefully every time there's an update, and y'all making me sad 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoTnFunkYGTI (Sep 14, 2018)

*Compressor and turbine wheels*



[email protected] said:


> Very interesting. Your part number differs from ours, in a big way. We'll be measuring our compressor and turbine wheels anyways, so when I have that info, I'll share.


Have you gotten around to measuring the compressor and turbine wheels yet???

Do you have any other interesting technological discoveries, that you can share?? 
Now that you have let your engineers lose on the car/engine....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

HoTnFunkYGTI said:


> Have you gotten around to measuring the compressor and turbine wheels yet???
> 
> Do you have any other interesting technological discoveries, that you can share??
> Now that you have let your engineers lose on the car/engine....


I'll have to see if anyone did. I was out of the office when the car got instrumented.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

srivkin78 said:


> First off flake, not sure where you get off talking to me like that. Second, where did you ever get I was an APR hater/basher? I've had APR tunes all my life since my 2004 Audi 1.8T and after 4 to 5 cars after that. I've never once bashed APR. If you referring to me calling out APR for sitting on the Tiguan tune while concentrating on every other car on the market since 8/2019 and simply stating that MTM has been in business longer than APR, then you have no idea wtf bashing is. Those are called facts boy. So you should probably stfu.


_Flake_..._talking to me like that_..._facts_..._boy_..._stfu_... Wow, that's an impressive level of insecurity, entitlement and butt-hurt. I'd bet you're a superstar on some Toyota, Mustang or Corvette forum, trolling for respect by reciting every "mod" you aspire to by brand name, and stating it's already on your vehicle. Vortex saw some of that years ago in the MKIII/MKIV forums, but even they've gotten over it.



AkiraSieghart said:


> I look forward to the updates from you and everyone else who bought MTM's tune in the appropriate MTM thread.


Thank you sir, well said.:beer:


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

I know comments keep getting people hopeful but I was excited to see this.

https://www.facebook.com/APRMotorsport/videos/3625003047526525/


----------



## RawBehr (Dec 10, 2019)

*question*



[email protected] said:


> I'll have to see if anyone did. I was out of the office when the car got instrumented.


Hi, 
Can you tell me of my Tiguan is USA spec or European?


OBDEleven tels me this:

Engin: DGVA 132kw 2.0i 

is this the B-cycle?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

euro b cycle


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Update:

APR Plus and APR Stage 1 87, 91, 93, 100, 104, and E60-E85 tunes are done. We're emissions testing now (will be several weeks) and working on making sure we can flash with an ECU sent in without the car here. Max gains on E are around 100 WTQ / 70 WHP, and 80 WTQ / 55 WHP on 93. We'll get a better picture of it once we process all the data (average multiple runs, etc). This is all with stock hardware.

-Arin


----------



## SmartAssBill (Jun 27, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Update:
> 
> APR Plus and APR Stage 1 87, 91, 93, 100, 104, and E60-E85 tunes are done. We're emissions testing now (will be several weeks) and working on making sure we can flash with an ECU sent in without the car here. Max gains on E are around 100 WTQ / 70 WHP, and 80 WTQ / 55 WHP on 93. We'll get a better picture of it once we process all the data (average multiple runs, etc). This is all with stock hardware.
> 
> -Arin


Excellent...

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Update:
> 
> APR Plus and APR Stage 1 87, 91, 93, 100, 104, and E60-E85 tunes are done. We're emissions testing now (will be several weeks) and working on making sure we can flash with an ECU sent in without the car here. Max gains on E are around 100 WTQ / 70 WHP, and 80 WTQ / 55 WHP on 93. We'll get a better picture of it once we process all the data (average multiple runs, etc). This is all with stock hardware.
> 
> -Arin


:heart: thank you for supporting us b-cycle Tiguan enthusiasts


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Note: I said WHP earlier. This is an AWHP Tiguan. Still front bias, but I want to make that clarification.


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

Arin, wife will probably only want to get APR plus until we are out of warranty mileage. Any idea what the power gains will be for the Plus or 87?


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

Sopey15 said:


> Arin, wife will probably only want to get APR plus until we are out of warranty mileage. Any idea what the power gains will be for the Plus or 87?


Less than what he quoted with E85 and 93 oct.


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

DCdubz111 said:


> Less than what he quoted with E85 and 93 oct.


Lol thank you, that was an excellent answer. But the real question is how much less.


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

Also about to pull the trigger on jb4 to keep warranty, but would be interested in apr plus with an upgrade to a regular stage after my 4yr 50k warranty. Two questions for you Arin.

1. Is apr plus offered for 87,91,93 options? I’d be interested in 93 if so. With gas so cheap right now and a 19 golf R and supercharged mk4 R32 in the garage I don’t care about putting 93 in, I care about the warranty.

2. If you go apr plus and then run the course of the warranty, what’s the cost or route to get to a regular higher power staged tune?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrappygolf (Apr 12, 2015)

What were the base hp and torque numbers for the Tiguan you tested and what are we looking at for price for each package?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Sopey15 said:


> Arin, wife will probably only want to get APR plus until we are out of warranty mileage. Any idea what the power gains will be for the Plus or 87?


Around +45 AWHP and +60 AWFTLBS.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Rhodyvr6 said:


> Also about to pull the trigger on jb4 to keep warranty, but would be interested in apr plus with an upgrade to a regular stage after my 4yr 50k warranty. Two questions for you Arin.
> 
> 1. Is apr plus offered for 87,91,93 options? I’d be interested in 93 if so. With gas so cheap right now and a 19 golf R and supercharged mk4 R32 in the garage I don’t care about putting 93 in, I care about the warranty.
> 
> ...


APR Plus will be the 87 Octane tune. Around +45 AWHP and +60 AWFTLBS. To switch octanes, tunes, etc later, there's no charge. You can do it at any time too, you would just give up the warranty.


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Around +45 AWHP and +60 AWFTLBS.


Awesome! Thank you for the response.


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> APR Plus will be the 87 Octane tune. Around +45 AWHP and +60 AWFTLBS. To switch octanes, tunes, etc later, there's no charge. You can do it at any time too, you would just give up the warranty.


That’s amazing for 87! I may go this route vs jb4 then... appreciate the response!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonekingatl (Mar 3, 2006)

*Ready?*

So are you guys ready to do installs on this? I can drive down this weekend and have you do the 93 tune if so...


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

yeah... seems like the attention to this tune once again has fizzled... . but if by chance ready by the 27th, will be in for 20k service at dealer/apr tuner and happy to drop my $$ off.. not holding my breath though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

brandonekingatl said:


> So are you guys ready to do installs on this?


I can't release it until we finish emissions testing. We've invested over 1m to buy emissions testing equipment for self certification in house. In the mean time we have to use equipment either at one of our other locations (always backed up), or through a third party. The Tiguan is in testing at a 3rd party facility. Getting a car and all the logistics took quite some time. There is nothing about this process that any customer probably cares about - it just adds an obnoxious amount of time to every release we do. For that, I'm sorry. 

We're close.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I can't release it until we finish emissions testing. We've invested over 1m to buy emissions testing equipment for self certification in house. In the mean time we have to use equipment either at one of our other locations (always backed up), or through a third party. The Tiguan is in testing at a 3rd party facility. Getting a car and all the logistics took quite some time. There is nothing about this process that any customer probably cares about - it just adds an obnoxious amount of time to every release we do. For that, I'm sorry.
> 
> We're close.











Me when the tune finally drops


Kurt


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I can't release it until we finish emissions testing. We've invested over 1m to buy emissions testing equipment for self certification in house. In the mean time we have to use equipment either at one of our other locations (always backed up), or through a third party. The Tiguan is in testing at a 3rd party facility. Getting a car and all the logistics took quite some time. There is nothing about this process that any customer probably cares about - it just adds an obnoxious amount of time to every release we do. For that, I'm sorry.
> 
> We're close.


We appreciate the update.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## TickTockTiggy (Jul 1, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> brandonekingatl said:
> 
> 
> > So are you guys ready to do installs on this?
> ...


I work in fleet management, I understand the ramifications of testing and getting everything needed to properly roll out. 

We are all looking forward to it’s debut.


----------



## loopless (Oct 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I can't release it until we finish emissions testing. We've invested over 1m to buy emissions testing equipment for self certification in house. In the mean time we have to use equipment either at one of our other locations (always backed up), or through a third party. The Tiguan is in testing at a 3rd party facility. Getting a car and all the logistics took quite some time. There is nothing about this process that any customer probably cares about - it just adds an obnoxious amount of time to every release we do. For that, I'm sorry.
> 
> We're close.


Other tuners.... "what is emissions testing?"


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Good news. Initial emissions testing is a pass. We'll also seek CARB in the mean time, but this doesn't stop or delay the release. This puts us closer to a position where we can release. We're in an interesting position right now. If we released today, the ECU would need to be sent in. If an update was needed, or needed to reflash for any reason, the ECU would need to be sent in again. This ECU is just different than other MG1 ECUs. For some that may not be a big deal, but I think on this platform it may be. We're actually pretty close to a port flash on several MG1 ECUs. It's looking as if that port flash may work for the Tiguan. If it does, then big bonus for all of you. So, right now the plan, which could change at any moment, is to get a few more beta miles under our belt, and release with a port flash.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm so excited 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Good news. Initial emissions testing is a pass. We'll also seek CARB in the mean time, but this doesn't stop or delay the release. This puts us closer to a position where we can release. We're in an interesting position right now. If we released today, the ECU would need to be sent in. If an update was needed, or needed to reflash for any reason, the ECU would need to be sent in again. This ECU is just different than other MG1 ECUs. For some that may not be a big deal, but I think on this platform it may be. We're actually pretty close to a port flash on several MG1 ECUs. It's looking as if that port flash may work for the Tiguan. If it does, then big bonus for all of you. So, right now the plan, which could change at any moment, is to get a few more beta miles under our belt, and release with a port flash.


With port flash will you be able to flash to stock as to not void warranty? Or can they still see that you have flashed ? Thanks 


Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> With port flash will you be able to flash to stock as to not void warranty? Or can they still see that you have flashed ? Thanks
> 
> 
> Kurt


They’ll still be able to tell you flashed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Good news. Initial emissions testing is a pass. We'll also seek CARB in the mean time, but this doesn't stop or delay the release. This puts us closer to a position where we can release. We're in an interesting position right now. If we released today, the ECU would need to be sent in. If an update was needed, or needed to reflash for any reason, the ECU would need to be sent in again. This ECU is just different than other MG1 ECUs. For some that may not be a big deal, but I think on this platform it may be. We're actually pretty close to a port flash on several MG1 ECUs. It's looking as if that port flash may work for the Tiguan. If it does, then big bonus for all of you. So, right now the plan, which could change at any moment, is to get a few more beta miles under our belt, and release with a port flash.


With the port flash option, does that mean APR mobile will be an option or would we still need to go to a distributor? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

This flash will not support APR mobile at the moment. It may support another method of program switching, outside of a dealer, at some point later in time, but not right now.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> They’ll still be able to tell you flashed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok cool. So that means most of us will be waiting a loooooooong time to flash. I still have 50,000 miles to go. Lol


Kurt


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Ok cool. So that means most of us will be waiting a loooooooong time to flash. I still have 50,000 miles to go. Lol
> 
> 
> Kurt


They can tell you've been running a piggy back too, so 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Ok cool. So that means most of us will be waiting a loooooooong time to flash. I still have 50,000 miles to go. Lol
> 
> 
> Kurt


Meh, it’s tuning man, as the old adage goes, “Gotta pay to play.” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Good news. Initial emissions testing is a pass. We'll also seek CARB in the mean time, but this doesn't stop or delay the release. This puts us closer to a position where we can release. We're in an interesting position right now. If we released today, the ECU would need to be sent in. If an update was needed, or needed to reflash for any reason, the ECU would need to be sent in again. This ECU is just different than other MG1 ECUs. For some that may not be a big deal, but I think on this platform it may be. We're actually pretty close to a port flash on several MG1 ECUs. It's looking as if that port flash may work for the Tiguan. If it does, then big bonus for all of you. So, right now the plan, which could change at any moment, is to get a few more beta miles under our belt, and release with a port flash.


​
Arin, PM sent


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

zackdawley said:


> They can tell you've been running a piggy back too, so
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


How do you figure, just curious. I’m
Running jb1 on our golf R and remove for service... I have like a 70 mile trip to our dealer which supposedly that gets rid of anything that may be seen. I’ve never actually heard of anyone having any issues w a piggyback unless you leave it hooked up. I’m pretty sure after a while the stored info goes back to stock levels once you’ve driven a while if they are still able to pull it they must have to go WAY back but agin never heard of this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Log files are tiny... They should be able to see when you've been over boosting easily. I know MB can, I'm sure VW can as well.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> Meh, it’s tuning man, as the old adage goes, “Gotta pay to play.”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My luck something would go wrong. But you are right. I may change my mind who knows. Lol


Kurt


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

zackdawley said:


> Log files are tiny... They should be able to see when you've been over boosting easily. I know MB can, I'm sure VW can as well.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Yeah true... not saying you’re wrong was just curious. From research I’ve done... a decent ride with it off the car clears things to a point that they would need to do a ridiculous amount of digging to figure it out. This type of digging would really only be warranted for a complete failure of engine or trans etc and even then... I’ve yet to see someone actually denied while running jb4. Th ecu still reports factory boost even though there is an increase from what I’ve seen... tricks it at the sensor and doesn’t actually store in the ecu. Regardless I’m ready to pay to play if necessary but just saying I’m fairly confident in being safe w this setup. 

On the tig I’m holding out for a full tune as the warranty is only until 50k anyways! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeTeeOhh (Oct 1, 2012)

Will you offer APR plus?


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

GeeTeeOhh said:


> Will you offer APR plus?


Yes they are but only for an 87 octane tune, if that matters to you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeTeeOhh (Oct 1, 2012)

zimmie2652 said:


> GeeTeeOhh said:
> 
> 
> > Will you offer APR plus?
> ...


Hmm, I'd have to see what it does. Any way to look at another vehicle with the same engine to see what the tuning potential is?


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

GeeTeeOhh said:


> Hmm, I'd have to see what it does. Any way to look at another vehicle with the same engine to see what the tuning potential is?


There is a dyno graph for the different octanes posted at the link below and also in a post on APR's facebook page to give you and idea of where the tune will get you. This graph is for the Tiguan and is what the numbers should be unless APR changes something.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8824258-2018-Tiguan-APR-flash/page24


----------



## GeeTeeOhh (Oct 1, 2012)

I didn't realize they released a dyno chart already, thank you!


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

GeeTeeOhh said:


> I didn't realize they released a dyno chart already, thank you!


I'm pretty impressed with the numbers to be honest, can't wait to find more details in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Beta testing 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikey RRRs (Jun 8, 2017)

Off course I sold the car cause they took forever to release something for the B cycle smh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Right now I can say that it feels like a car designed with a right sized engine. Power is all the way to redline though multiple gears, put a smile on my face.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikey RRRs (Jun 8, 2017)

zackdawley said:


> Right now I can say that it feels like a car designed with a right sized engine. Power is all the way to redline though multiple gears, put a smile on my face.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


How is the power band with that clunky transmission during gear changes any videos? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Mikey RRRs said:


> How is the power band with that clunky transmission during gear changes any videos?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since the TCU was remapped on my 2018 as part of the throttle response/misfire TSB I haven't had any issue with the way it shifts.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> Since the TCU was remapped on my 2018 as part of the throttle response/misfire TSB I haven't had any issue with the way it shifts.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


What fuel grade are you tuned for? Have you done any 0-60 runs?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

AkiraSieghart said:


> What fuel grade are you tuned for? Have you done any 0-60 runs?


91 I believe. I only run 92 octane non-ethanol anyway

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## NTrain (Dec 23, 2018)

Arin,

I'm actually going to be down in AL in about 3 weeks. Am I able to come by and get tuned?


----------



## GeeTeeOhh (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm excited, but a bit dubious. I'm not thrilled voiding the warranty just to have it feel like it should have stock. That's nothing against APR, I'm pointing at VW.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2019)

Sopey15 said:


> GeeTeeOhh said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, I'd have to see what it does. Any way to look at another vehicle with the same engine to see what the tuning potential is?
> ...


Um, I don't think this is a dyno chart for the Tiguan tune - this is the theoretical maximum HP with a 300/tq value, because people were assuming that the Tiguan transmission can only handle 300 tq. 

They haven't released an actual dyno showing the tune, but I think it's safe to say it likely won't be anywhere close to that dyno. The dyno chart was meant to be illustrative that a 300 tq limit wouldn't necessarily mean that HP is going to be super low.


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

Fumetsu said:


> Um, I don't think this is a dyno chart for the Tiguan tune - this is the theoretical maximum HP with a 300/tq value, because people were assuming that the Tiguan transmission can only handle 300 tq.
> 
> They haven't released an actual dyno showing the tune, but I think it's safe to say it likely won't be anywhere close to that dyno. The dyno chart was meant to be illustrative that a 300 tq limit wouldn't necessarily mean that HP is going to be super low.


Maybe my link directed to the wrong forum page in that sub or it shows a different page on mobile. One of the posts has a graph that shows the theoretical max hp with a 300 tq value. But there is also definitely a dyno graph for horsepower and torque posted as well. It came straight from APR and is listed as being for the MQB Tiguan.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

https://youtu.be/dhgJKrr9ucU

Pop and rumble

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

zackdawley said:


> https://youtu.be/dhgJKrr9ucU
> 
> Pop and rumble
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


More videos! How are you liking it???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Rhodyvr6 said:


> More videos! How are you liking it???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it. Getting better fuel economy, way more passing power, all around great.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> Love it. Getting better fuel economy, way more passing power, all around great.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I hope the 87oct. tune still feels good. There's no 93oct. period in SoCal and 91oct. is depressingly expensive. I'd like to reserve 91 payments for my 'Vette if possible. The numbers on APR's dyno chart don't seem too far off from each other but I suppose most of the "feel" is going to be what APR changes as far as throttle mapping goes.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

AkiraSieghart said:


> I hope the 87oct. tune still feels good. There's no 93oct. period in SoCal and 91oct. is depressingly expensive. I'd like to reserve 91 payments for my 'Vette if possible. The numbers on APR's dyno chart don't seem too far off from each other but I suppose most of the "feel" is going to be what APR changes as far as throttle mapping goes.


You probably won't get a mpg bump like I got, since you won't have that added timing advancement.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

*beta*My wife drove the tig today, she normally is very against any messing with the car, but really appreciated the extra power. "It's like it wasn't being held back anymore and just goes".

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2020Tiguan (Jul 15, 2020)

Will there be an APR plus version of the tune?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

2020Tiguan said:


> Will there be an APR plus version of the tune?


Same as the 87 tune if I remember correctly.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2020Tiguan (Jul 15, 2020)

Agh good to know...whatever helps with the pickup and also keeping the powertrain warranty. Thanks


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

2020Tiguan said:


> Agh good to know...whatever helps with the pickup and also keeping the powertrain warranty. Thanks


Well nothing keeps the powertrain warranty, APR plus is an aftermarket warranty.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2020Tiguan (Jul 15, 2020)

Sure, I understand what you mean and the aftermarket part of it. One of the VW dealers in my area carries 's/performs the apr tune...Im pretty sure if something were to get jacked up, it would be easy and straight forward to get it fixed.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

how were you able to get connected as Beta?

Just curious? BTW I am not too far away from you, over in the BERG

Looks like I will be waiting another 6+ months since car is just getting 20k service and not making a special trip for a tune. plus sounds like they have no dealer flash capabilities anyways :thumbdown: so maybe by the time have 30K service being done, might be ready by then.. again having waited 2 years, not holding my breath, seems like Porsche 1/4 mile times are more important ;-)


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

christophe15 said:


> how were you able to get connected as Beta?
> 
> Just curious? BTW I am not too far away from you, over in the BERG
> 
> Looks like I will be waiting another 6+ months since car is just getting 20k service and not making a special trip for a tune. plus sounds like they have no dealer flash capabilities anyways  so maybe by the time have 30K service being done, might be ready by then.. again having waited 2 years, not holding my breath, seems like Porsche 1/4 mile times are more important ;-)


I'm in Canby, if you want to feel how different it is, I'm sure we could work something out.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

So is this available for the general public now? I have two Tiguans I would like to put this on? My wife's and mine lol.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

vahdyx said:


> So is this available for the general public now? I have two Tiguans I would like to put this on? My wife's and mine lol.


Not quite yet but almost. Should only be a few more weeks at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Arin,
Just saw that you guys will be discontinuing production of downpipes and sale of Stage2 1.8/2.0 MQB tunes. 

I would assume this could spill over into the Tiguan world. 

Is this all hearsay?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We will not be offering a Stage 2 file for the Tiguan.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> We will not be offering a Stage 2 file for the Tiguan.


Because this Bastardized NA motor has no potential.....lol....Please send us the Tiguan R next year, please VW, please!!!!


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> We will not be offering a Stage 2 file for the Tiguan.


Not exactly what my question was but I kinda figured this given the lack of potential and your previous statements regarding this motor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Just need some lower compression pistons... No biggie 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

mattchatr said:


> Because this Bastardized NA motor has no potential.....lol....Please send us the Tiguan R next year, please VW, please!!!!


Its across the board at APR and other tuners for ALL models. No stage 2 tunes that require downpipe modifications / replacement. It has to do with new EPA regulations.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

zimmie2652 said:


> discontinuing production of downpipes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With that in mind, where can I buy a DP for my 2018 Tiguan right now?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Row1Rich said:


> With that in mind, where can I buy a DP for my 2018 Tiguan right now?


Good luck 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

Row1Rich said:


> With that in mind, where can I buy a DP for my 2018 Tiguan right now?


APR until labor day.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

jaysvw said:


> APR until labor day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Nothing on their website


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Please do not put a downpipe on your Tiguan and expect any support from us.

Notable info: The Tiguan is very similar to the 1.8t, which made almost no HP with a downpipe always. 

Flip between stage 1 and 2 here: https://www.goapr.com/products/software/ecu_upgrade/parts/ECU-18T-EA888-3-T-IS12


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Please do not put a downpipe on your Tiguan and expect any support from us.
> 
> Notable info: The Tiguan is very similar to the 1.8t, which made almost no HP with a downpipe always.
> 
> Flip between stage 1 and 2 here: https://www.goapr.com/products/software/ecu_upgrade/parts/ECU-18T-EA888-3-T-IS12


Good to know!


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

Is this getting any closer?
Would love a real update on launch date. 
Thanks APR.


----------



## djervin (Mar 7, 2009)

Jmarks124 said:


> Is this getting any closer?
> Would love a real update on launch date.
> Thanks APR.


Same here. Just picked up a new Tig last week and it needs tuned!!


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Should be soon, my beta testing is going great


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

djervin said:


> Same here. Just picked up a new Tig last week and it needs tuned!!


Same here. My Tig needs help.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Please do not put a downpipe on your Tiguan and expect any support from us.
> 
> Notable info: The Tiguan is very similar to the 1.8t, which made almost no HP with a downpipe always.
> 
> Flip between stage 1 and 2 here: https://www.goapr.com/products/software/ecu_upgrade/parts/ECU-18T-EA888-3-T-IS12


Huh? A 3" DP added 18 HP on my MK IV. This was on a Dynojet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

M Diddy said:


> Huh? A 3" DP added 18 HP on my MK IV. This was on a Dynojet.


Your MKIV had a different engine, turbo, engine management, and calibration than the MKVII 1.8T.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> M Diddy said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? A 3" DP added 18 HP on my MK IV. This was on a Dynojet.
> ...


My bad. Thought you were talking about the IV.


----------



## TurboJetta18T (Mar 30, 2001)

Subscribing to see what is available. My 2020 Tiguan is coming soon.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Need this ECU Tune.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Kurt


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

anyone else install the APR coil packs? I dunno if its placebo but the car seems to drive to much better now. the initial hesitation off the line that I had is gone.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

mattchow said:


> anyone else install the APR coil packs? I dunno if its placebo but the car seems to drive to much better now. the initial hesitation off the line that I had is gone.


Plan to order next week, so i could probably give you some additional feedback


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Am I wrong in thinking this is out now for the US? It says available for United States, but I could be misunderstanding it. I'm an idiot, figured it out. Not available. One of those, "You weren't paying attention to what you were clicking" situations.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

vahdyx said:


> Am I wrong in thinking this is out now for the US? It says available for United States, but I could be misunderstanding it. I'm an idiot, figured it out. Not available. One of those, "You weren't paying attention to what you were clicking" situations.


Out soon, beta testing is still in progress

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Good news. Initial emissions testing is a pass. We'll also seek CARB in the mean time, but this doesn't stop or delay the release. This puts us closer to a position where we can release. We're in an interesting position right now. If we released today, the ECU would need to be sent in. If an update was needed, or needed to reflash for any reason, the ECU would need to be sent in again. This ECU is just different than other MG1 ECUs. For some that may not be a big deal, but I think on this platform it may be. We're actually pretty close to a port flash on several MG1 ECUs. It's looking as if that port flash may work for the Tiguan. If it does, then big bonus for all of you. So, right now the plan, which could change at any moment, is to get a few more beta miles under our belt, and release with a port flash.


Arin,
For the Tiguan owners still under factory warranty, can you buy a second ECU with a tune and swap the stock ECU back for any warranty issues? 
Would it be worth it for a 2020 Tiguan with just an upgraded intake and exhaust?

Also, willl you have a PEX - closed box intake system for the MK2 2018+ Tiguan?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Swapping ECUs doesn't work. We'll probably offer APR Plus, which includes a new warranty as an option. 

Intake: Not sure yet. We're working on a few things though. more on that later.


----------



## back2themud (Jul 23, 2020)

*APR Website Updated*

Looks like APR updated their website and the ECU for the 2.0T EA888 GEN 3B is now available.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

back2themud said:


> Looks like APR updated their website and the ECU for the 2.0T EA888 GEN 3B is now available.


https://www.goapr.com/products/software/ecu_upgrade/parts/ECU-20T-EA888-3B-T


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

Small typo on stage 1 :

"The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade is the first step towards making more power! This simple upgrade requires no engine hardware modifications, and produces 234-480 HP with 270-549 FT-LBS*"

Haha huge potential gain 480hp and 549lb-ft 

Envoyé de mon SM-G970W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

So... this is what you will be in store for at this point all

"At this time for the Tiguan what we would have to do is have you leave the car with us while we ship the ECU to APR for flashing. We aren’t able to do the flash through the standard OBD port yet. If you are ok with leaving the car with us while we wait to get the ECU back we can definitely get you set up"

not sure how many people can just leave their car sitting there for couple of weeks while they wait for ECU shipping, but ... this is just not feasible for me personally.... sooooo wondering how long now we wait for OBD flash capabilities.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

christophe15 said:


> So... this is what you will be in store for at this point all
> 
> "At this time for the Tiguan what we would have to do is have you leave the car with us while we ship the ECU to APR for flashing. We aren’t able to do the flash through the standard OBD port yet. If you are ok with leaving the car with us while we wait to get the ECU back we can definitely get you set up"
> 
> not sure how many people can just leave their car sitting there for couple of weeks while they wait for ECU shipping, but ... this is just not feasible for me personally.... sooooo wondering how long now we wait for OBD flash capabilities.


You need to read it again. It is available thru the OBD PORT. 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I have 2 shops near me that have the tools to unlock as I’m sure most shops do so you all won’t have to worry about having to send it in. 
Kurt


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I have 2 shops near me that have the tools to unlock as I’m sure most shops do so you all won’t have to worry about having to send it in.
> Kurt


Have you verified that your local shops do?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> Have you verified that your local shops do?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Yes


Kurt


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Kurt


Sounds like somehow your dealer is able to "unlock" - unfortunately it appears mine is not... so I will continue to wait..


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

christophe15 said:


> Sounds like somehow your dealer is able to "unlock" - unfortunately it appears mine is not... so I will continue to wait..


Yes some dealers have the right tool and some don’t. It also states that on the website. Hell. Rent a cheap car for like $150 for the week and send it in. 


Kurt


----------



## VaderMinion (Aug 18, 2020)

*OBD2 port flash*

The shop that was going to do Stage 1 flash for my Tig said they called APR and while the tune is being uploaded to their servers it's still not available to be flashed using OBD2 port. I don't know what it means, but they told me right now in order for Tig to be flashed, CPU has to be pulled from the car and mailed to APR, which bumps the price an additional $400-$500 on top of the $800 tune cost. Long story short... is there a time frame when this tune will be ready for OBD2 port flash? Or should i look for a shop with a proper tool, and if so, what tool should they have?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Why would it cost $400-$500 extra ? 


Kurt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I will have all of the deatils at the official launch. 

(BuT iTs On ThE SiTe)

I know. I don't agree with this launch process.


----------



## VaderMinion (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm wondering the same... I've noticed the previous posts about this issue and I'm going to look for another shop around me who might have the proper tool to unlock the ECU.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I will have all of the deatils at the official launch.
> 
> (BuT iTs On ThE SiTe)
> 
> I know. I don't agree with this launch process.


Thanks. 


Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> You need to read it again. It is available thru the OBD PORT.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Dealers do not have access to the port flashing tools yet per NGP in MD. ECUs still have to be sent out for the time being. Turn around time is 2-3 days though, not weeks like that other guy mentioned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

zimmie2652 said:


> Dealers do not have access to the port flashing tools yet per NGP in MD. ECUs still have to be sent out for the time being. Turn around time is 2-3 days though, not weeks like that other guy mentioned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just saw your local dealer does, sorry bud! Should’ve caught up more before posting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

zimmie2652 said:


> Dealers do not have access to the port flashing tools yet per NGP in MD. ECUs still have to be sent out for the time being. Turn around time is 2-3 days though, not weeks like that other guy mentioned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I posted what I was told by APR dealer.. was not my opinion :beer: and perhaps they did not want to over commit and get a pissed off customer... 

FWIW I also sent another dealer same email, shall see what they say but based on further comments, I doubt it will be any different than I already posted.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

christophe15 said:


> I posted what I was told by APR dealer.. was not my opinion :beer: and perhaps they did not want to over commit and get a pissed off customer...
> 
> FWIW I also sent another dealer same email, shall see what they say but based on further comments, I doubt it will be any different than I already posted.


I’m just going off what I was told by NGP as well. 

I can imagine that if they get bogged down enough, it could take some time to get through the backlog though. 

They probably weren’t taking into account how many ECUS might be sent in during the same timeframe. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I will have all of the deatils at the official launch.
> 
> (BuT iTs On ThE SiTe)
> 
> I know. I don't agree with this launch process.


Lots of questions. I'm the only one who will have the answers. (no dealer will have them all) I'll have answers when I release the product.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Lots of questions. I'm the only one who will have the answers. (no dealer will have them all) I'll have answers when I release the product.


:thumbup:

Arin, know you will post more as this gets the official roll out, one interesting point in the post above was if unable to unlock, ship the ECU... then further on... if want APR Plus... only a dealer can do that.. seems a little contradictory since sounds like dealers cant currently unlock 

Look forward to official roll out, have my calendar open ready to set my APPT with dealer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

As soon as I release this, I'll have all of the details and will be able to answer questions.


----------



## VaderMinion (Aug 18, 2020)

Is there a downside of using a hardware chip bypass like this vs actual Stage 1? It brings stock 184 hp / 221 tq to 236 hp / 287 tq. Seems to be simple plug-in and no need to be without a car for a week while ECU is being shipped back and forth. Plus the top version of this is only $449. 
Just curious if anyone had any insight or experience with these.



raceship dot us. (sorry, unable to post url yet).


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

http://goapr.io/tig
http://goapr.io/tig
http://goapr.io/tig

APR's ECU Upgrades are the best dollar-per-horsepower modification one can make to improve engine performance. The upgrades dramatically increase horsepower and torque, making for an exceptionally quicker and more exciting vehicle. This is made possible through APR's optimization of the factory engine management system to take full advantage of the engine's capabilities, without needing any end user adjustment. The ECU Upgrades are available with various features and supported octane levels and each stage is compatible with most typical bolt-on modifications. The software is installed to the vehicle's factory ECU through the OBD-II port once the ECU is unlocked, resulting in a clean and headache-free install. Furthermore, for those looking for tuning with a limited powertrain warranty, APR Plus has you covered!

*Features*

Horsepower - More horsepower throughout the whole rpm band
Torque - More torque throughout the whole rpm band
Warranty - APR Plus is available, providing a factory term limit matching limited powertrain warranty
Stages - Multiple performance levels depending on installed hardware
Fuel Grades - Multiple octanes from which to choose
Ethanol - Ethanol support from E60-E85 for maximum performance
Acceleration - Accelerate faster with more power and reduced throttle lag
Linear Throttle - Pedal maps adjusted for a more linear feel
Brake Boosting - Left foot braking or brake boosting added
Standing Limiter - Increased standing limiter for higher revving at idle
Speed Limiter - Go as fast as you want with the speed limiter out of the way
Auto Start/Stop Inversion - Auto Start/Stop defaults to the off position
Economy - While cruising, or driving normally, your fuel economy may benefit from our optimized calibration
Direct Port Programming - Clean and easy install through the OBD II port without opening the ECU
Free Updates - Get free updates for life
Guarantee - 30 day money back guarantee

APR’s ECU Upgrades are available in multiple octanes levels. Each stage is fully compatible with an upgraded intake, catback exhaust, or other minor bolt on modifications.

*APR Plus*

The APR Plus ECU Upgrade is the first step towards making more power, and it includes our limited powertrain warranty. This simple upgrade requires no engine hardware modifications, and produces 234 HP with 270 FT-LBS of torque. Gains as high as 45 HP and 59 FT-LBS of torque are available throughout the power band, making the vehicle exceptionally quicker in all scenarios. The APR Plus ECU Upgrade matches the performance of our Stage 1 ECU Upgrade (87 octane). To get even more power, you can add any of our other Stage 1 compatible products and still be covered under the APR Plus warranty! If you're not interested in the APR Plus limited powertrain warranty, and want even more power, check out our other Stages.

*APR Stage 1*
The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade is the first step towards making more power! This simple upgrade requires no engine hardware modifications, and produces 234-262 HP with 270-311 FT-LBS of torque depending on fuel grade. Gains as high as 45-73 HP and 59-100 FT-LBS of torque are available throughout the power band, depending on fuel grade and factory output, making the vehicle exceptionally quicker in all scenarios. APR Stage 1 is available for 87 AKI, 91 AKI, 93 AKI, 100 AKI, 104 AKI, and E60-E85 fuel grades in North America, and 95 RON, 98 RON, 104 RON, 108 RON, and E60-E85 in the Rest of the World.

Please note, our E85 software is not a full flex fuel program. In this mode the engine is only designed to work on E85, as found directly at the pump, including both summer and winter blends from E60-E85. Using traditional pump fuels in this mode may result in engine damage. Do not manually blend with traditional pump fuel or race fuels or use race specific barrels of E85. To ensure proper E85 content levels, APR recommends using an E85 content sensor. Before using Ethanol, educate yourself and follow our switching guide.

*Dynos*

     

More graphs are on our website, showing power over stock, and power at the wheels, as well as larger versions of the crank graphs above

http://goapr.io/tig
http://goapr.io/tig
http://goapr.io/tig

*Data*


184 HP / 221 FT-LBS - Stock As Reported by Audi
190 HP / 213 FT-LBS - Stock As Measured by APR	

APR PLUS 
234 HP / 270 FT-LBS - +45 HP / +59 FT-LBS - APR Plus (87 AKI)	

STAGE 1 
234 HP / 270 FT-LBS - +45 HP / +59 FT-LBS - 87 AKI / 91 RON	
239 HP / 277 FT-LBS - +50 HP / +66 FT-LBS - 91 AKI / 95 RON	
245 HP / 290 FT-LBS - +56 HP / +79 FT-LBS - 93 AKI / 98 RON	
259 HP / 306 FT-LBS - +70 HP / +95 FT-LBS - 100 AKI / 104 RON	
261 HP / 309 FT-LBS - +72 HP / +98 FT-LBS - 104 AKI / 108 RON	
263 HP / 311 FT-LBS - +73 HP / +100 FT-LBS - E60-E85	

Only use fuel equal to or higher than specified. Never use a lower octane fuel. Always follow our fuel guide, especially with race fuel and Ethanol, where available. Dynos are for reference only. Results will vary. Contributing factors include the vehicle condition, vehicle setup, dyno type, dyno setup, environmental factors, fuel quality, and more. When describing fuels, the North American Region (NAR) uses the Anti-Knock Index (AKI), (RON+MON)/2, or (R+M)/2. The Rest of the World (ROW) uses RON. RON is Research Octane Number and MON is Motor Octane Number.

*The APR Difference*











*Who we are* - We’re a global automotive engineering firm nestled in Opelika, Alabama. Our 80,000ft² state-of-the-art facility is home to some of the best engineers in the industry, who have mastered hundreds of engine management systems. We have multiple engine and chassis dynos, and the resources necessary to create our ECU Upgrades in-house, from the ground up! We're not a new company either. We've been around since the 90's and we have a strong financial backing to ensure we'll be here to support you for decades to come!

*What we do* - We optimize everything to make your engine more powerful. We adjust air-fuel ratios, advance ignition, increase boost pressure, alter cam positions and lift profiles, and more, all depending on the type of engine and management system, of course! We don’t take shortcuts, and we don’t take risks. We do it the right way.

*How we differ* - With our proprietary calibration and direct ram access data logging tools and operating system code changes, we’re able to make some of the strongest and fastest ECU upgrades, without needing costly end user adjustments. We work with the ECUs intelligent modeling and closed-loop systems, and beta test in multiple environments to create upgrades that work no matter where you drive!

*Pricing*

$999.99 - APR Plus ECU Upgrade with a Limited Powertrain Warranty
$599.99 - APR Stage 1 ECU Upgrade
FREE - Switch from APR Plus to APR Stage 1


*Purchasing, Guarantee, and Updates*

*How to Purchase* - This ECU must first be unlocked before software¹ can be installed either by APR or an APR Dealer. If the ECU is locked, you have two options:

*Option 1*: Send us your ECU
*Option 2*: Visit an APR Dealer

*Option 1*: Send us your ECU. We’ll unlock it, confirm what you want, install APR software, bill you if we're installing software, and ship it back. There is no extra fee during the unlocking process. Ground shipping to the continental USA is free. Follow these steps. Please note: This excludes APR Plus. APR Plus must be purchased through an APR Dealer.

*Step 1* - Fill out this unlock form, and select VW/Audi MG1 under unlock type.
*Step 2* - Mail your ECU to APR, 4800 U.S. Hwy 280 W, Opelika, AL 36801, USA, and include the last 6 of your VIN on the outside of the box.

*Option 2*: Visit an APR Dealer and purchase the APR ECU Upgrade through them. They will remove and ship the ECU to APR for unlocking and software install, unless they have the tools to unlock the ECU on the spot.

*Please Note*: At no time during the unlocking process is the ECU opened or physically modified. If the ECU is flashed back to stock, it will need to be unlocked again. If the ECU currently has APR software, and there is an update, a new stage, new feature, or you want to switch octanes, software can be installed by an APR Dealer. Also, vehicle manufacturers issue many ECU part numbers and revisions throughout their vehicle lineup. As such, some ECUs may be temporarily unavailable as new parts and/or revisions are released. If the vehicle’s ECU part number and revision is known, availability can be checked at any APR Dealer or by contacting APR.

*Money-Back Guarantee* - Try our Software Upgrades for up to 30 days, risk free! If you are not satisfied, return to an APR Dealer to have it removed and refunded.²

*Free Updates* - If we make an update, add a standard feature, or if the manufacturer issues an update, you are entitled to a free update.³

1. APR Software may not be available for all vehicles. Stages, programs, and features may not be available for all ECUs.
2. Excludes some Software Upgrades, such as those included with a hardware purchase. Labor charges are at the discretion of the installer.
3. Subject to availability. Labor charges are at the discretion of the installer. Applicable to the original purchaser. Second hand owners may inquire with an APR Dealer about a software license transfer fee.

*More Details*:

http://goapr.io/tig
http://goapr.io/tig
http://goapr.io/tig


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Questions? Feel free to ask!


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

Great News!

How long is the APR Plus Warranty? My Tiguan came with the extended 7 year factory warranty. Will APR plus honor that time frame?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Questions? Feel free to ask!


No questions, I just overnighted my ECU for a flash.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

joszer said:


> Great News!
> 
> How long is the APR Plus Warranty? My Tiguan came with the extended 7 year factory warranty. Will APR plus honor that time frame?


Our warranty lasts for the term limit of your original factory limited powertrain warranty, no matter what that is.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Row1Rich said:


> No questions, I just overnighted my ECU for a flash.


Thank you!


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> catback in development



Let's hear the details, I've got cash in hand


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

zackdawley said:


> Let's hear the details, I've got cash in hand
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


AWD system. Similar to the GTI, but made for the Tiguan. Sounds quite good! Details a bit later.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> AWD system. Similar to the GTI, but made for the Tiguan. Sounds quite good! Details a bit later.


I've got an AWD  harassing my dealer now 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[mention]ArinAPR [/mention] So for $999 you get the warranty and choose what tune you want correct? What if I want to go from 91 to e85. Do I have to pay or just visit my local APR dealer and have it flashed and pay the labor at the local APR dealer? 


Kurt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Plus, the tune with the limited powertrain warranty, only requires you use 87 octane. You can run higher octane, just not ethanol. It puts down 234 HP with 270 FT-LBS of torque. Here's the chart:


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> [mention]ArinAPR [/mention] So for $999 you get the warranty and choose what tune you want correct? What if I want to go from 91 to e85. Do I have to pay or just visit my local APR dealer and have it flashed and pay the labor at the local APR dealer?
> 
> 
> Kurt


Apr plus will ONLY be 87. You can update later when out of warranty for free I believe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kws6000 (May 28, 2020)

Any 0-60 times yet?


----------



## Spicy_Gabagool (Apr 17, 2020)

Which version of your intake can I slap on the tig?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Rhodyvr6 said:


> Apr plus will ONLY be 87. You can update later when out of warranty for free I believe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok thanks 


Kurt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

kws6000 said:


> Any 0-60 times yet?


I did not collect any data on this front for the public. I doubt I will. Our main test vehicle is now pretty decked out for off roading. Beefy BFG KO2 AT tires, Big bike rack in the back, roof rack, among other modifications. It wouldn't be relatable.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Spicy_Gabagool said:


> Which version of your intake can I slap on the tig?


We're working on adapting our existing intake, and upcoming open intake to the Tiguan.


----------



## loopless (Oct 4, 2007)

*Nuts not to go for APR plus*

Given that the ECU has to be shipped to and from APR it’s highly impractical to ‘flash back to stock’ to avoid being flagged TD1 (and voiding your power train warranty) if you have to visit the dealer. The APR+ tune gets you a power train warranty and is transferable. And the gains from the 91 and 93 tunes over the plus tune are hardly worth it. Yeah it’s $300 but worth it for the peace of mind.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

loopless said:


> Given that the ECU has to be shipped to and from APR it’s highly impractical to ‘flash back to stock’ to avoid being flagged TD1 (and voiding your power train warranty) if you have to visit the dealer. The APR+ tune gets you a power train warranty and is transferable. And the gains from the 91 and 93 tunes over the plus tune are hardly worth it. Yeah it’s $300 but worth it for the peace of mind.


Correction....it’s $400 more for the Plus. $599 without. $999 with. 


Kurt


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

kws6000 said:


> Any 0-60 times yet?


I'll could do some 0-60 tests when I get my ECU back from APR on Saturday (hopefully). My Tig is bone stock, just software and some Pirelli PZeros.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Ok sweet. Be sure to let us know the temp. Humidity. Sea level. How much you weigh. Fuel level. Tire pressure. If you are brake torquing. Etc and what method you use for 0-60 (dragy, solo dl, etc) thanks 


Kurt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Personally I'd run premium, even on the plus tune. It's added safety, and may show a little more power.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Ok sweet. Be sure to let us know the temp. Humidity. Sea level. How much you weigh. Fuel level. Tire pressure. If you are brake torquing. Etc and what method you use for 0-60 (dragy, solo dl, etc) thanks
> 
> 
> Kurt


I'll see what I can do. 

Just got a call from APR, the ECU is flashed and I'll have it back tomorrow. Should be a fun weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Row1Rich said:


> I'll see what I can do.
> 
> Just got a call from APR, the ECU is flashed and I'll have it back tomorrow. Should be a fun weekend.


Awesome!


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Row1Rich said:


> I'll see what I can do.
> 
> Just got a call from APR, the ECU is flashed and I'll have it back tomorrow. Should be a fun weekend.


Mine getting shipped out this weekend and should be back Wednesday. I’ll miss my tig for a few days but it’ll be worth it!! [mention]ArinAPR [/mention] when will we know more about the exhaust you all are developing? 


Kurt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Getting close on that one. Its going to fit the AWD vehicles. We'll need a FWD vehicle for development.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I’m not gonna get my hopes up but hopefully the exhaust works if you have a trailer hitch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

D3Audi said:


> I’m not gonna get my hopes up but hopefully the exhaust works if you have a trailer hitch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, the dev car has a full bike rack on it.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Right on mine is 4Motion. 


Kurt


----------



## Spicy_Gabagool (Apr 17, 2020)

Any update needed to the map after we put on this future exhaust you speak of? Squeeze out a couple more ponies, make some bangs and pops?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Spicy_Gabagool said:


> Any update needed to the map after we put on this future exhaust you speak of? Squeeze out a couple more ponies, make some bangs and pops?


no modifications are necessary for the catback.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

I just installed my tuned ECU and so far I'm impressed. Considering what has been said so far about the size of the stock turbo, it's a nice improvement. Mine is a 7 seater 4Motion car which I believe is heavier than a FWD one, so results may vary.
Car went from anemic to peppy, feels like a stock Gti, not quick, but at last can get out of it's own way. Torque off the line is awesome. Wish the Tig had paddle shifters though.
Thanks to APR for the quick turnaround, shipped it from CA at 4:30pm on Wednesday, installed it at 2pm today. :beer:


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> no modifications are necessary for the catback.


Will we have to remove the fake tips? Or is this a hidden design? 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[mention]ArinAPR [/mention] in a week or two give us an update on how many ECUs you guys have received. 


Kurt


----------



## VaderMinion (Aug 18, 2020)

*Chicago area*

Anyone has APR Stage 1 on 2020 Tiguan SE in Chicago area?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Will we have to remove the fake tips? Or is this a hidden design?
> 
> 
> Kurt


It will be tucked up under the car just like the stock system in that regard.


----------



## Spicy_Gabagool (Apr 17, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> 2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:
> 
> 
> > Will we have to remove the fake tips? Or is this a hidden design?
> ...








Oh man..... was really hoping it wouldn't. Those fake tips suck.. and its so easy to remove them and pop some real tips out the back


----------



## Spicy_Gabagool (Apr 17, 2020)

Super excited, dropping mine off at bluewater performance today in Colorado. Theyre going to overnight the ecu to you guys today. Paid to have it overnighted back! Cant wait!! Lol plus the roomates letting me borrow the jeep for a few days... can't complain 😌


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Spicy_Gabagool said:


> Super excited, dropping mine off at bluewater performance today in Colorado. Theyre going to overnight the ecu to you guys today. Paid to have it overnighted back! Cant wait!! Lol plus the roomates letting me borrow the jeep for a few days... can't complain 😌


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## MetaWolf5280 (Jul 6, 2020)

@Spicy_gagagool Hey man I'd love to meet up with you after you get the ECU. Really wondering how this tune will feel at altitude before I drop the cash. I'm in the Englewood/Denver area. Give me a shout if you wouldn't mind meeting up.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

Row1Rich said:


> I just installed my tuned ECU and so far I'm impressed. Considering what has been said so far about the size of the stock turbo, it's a nice improvement. Mine is a 7 seater 4Motion car which I believe is heavier than a FWD one, so results may vary.
> Car went from anemic to peppy, *feels like a stock Gti*, not quick, but at last can get out of it's own way. Torque off the line is awesome. Wish the Tig had paddle shifters though.
> Thanks to APR for the quick turnaround, shipped it from CA at 4:30pm on Wednesday, installed it at 2pm today. :beer:


Picked up mine yesterday, Thanks for amazing fast turn around from Futrell! 
APR + Tune, running 89 fuel
APR Coil Packs added as well.
Throttle TSB performed 1 month ago


I like the tune a lot, noticeably more power especially as pass 3k RPM, through rest of the entire rev range. Torque as well seems to pick up much sooner in the rev band and again feels consistent through the rev range.

Just being fully honest here, if you are expecting this to throw you back in seat, then you will be very disappointed. But it is certainly well worth the investment and there is definitely measurable characteristics in the way the Tiggy now drives over the horrible way it came from the factory... so long as you have a realistic expectation . 

In response to above - bold - sorry, but I drive a stock 2018 GTI, and even with the tune, coils, TSB this performs no where near a GTI in acceleration, pull and power.. Maybe an 80's GTI


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

If anyone is in the Kansas City area and wants to test drive mine hit me up. Thanks 


Kurt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you for all the feedback and offers to show other members what it's like!


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for all the feedback and offers to show other members what it's like!




Thank you APR for putting this tune together !!


----------



## Spicy_Gabagool (Apr 17, 2020)

MetaWolf5280 said:


> @Spicy_gagagool Hey man I'd love to meet up with you after you get the ECU. Really wondering how this tune will feel at altitude before I drop the cash. I'm in the Englewood/Denver area. Give me a shout if you wouldn't mind meeting up.




Dude, just buy it trust me. Just got it back today, its excellent. No not a rocketship. But such better drivability. Just took it up 70 no issues had power could pass. Drove it the winding road to look out mountain. Car didnt feel asthmatic any more. Great to cruise on the high way, much more passing power. Highway entry ramps are fun again. Fun around town. Break boosted a few times at stop lights. Its quick now man! I reccomend it. I work over at McDonald vw in sales. And I will definitely be reccomending this to my customers.


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for all the feedback and offers to show other members what it's like!


Arin, is there serious talk about the IS38 software?? Hypothetically, if some with stage 1 software wanted to upgrade if it did come out is the software change free?
Thanks in advance. Send my ECU on Monday regardless.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I've laid out MY requests for the platform, and it includes IS20 and IS38 turbo support. We'll have to try it and see how it does if I can get attention to the project soon. This is a high compression engine, so we're going to be cautious in our approach.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Spicy_Gabagool said:


> Dude, just buy it trust me. Just got it back today, its excellent. No not a rocketship. But such better drivability. Just took it up 70 no issues had power could pass. Drove it the winding road to look out mountain. Car didnt feel asthmatic any more. Great to cruise on the high way, much more passing power. Highway entry ramps are fun again. Fun around town. Break boosted a few times at stop lights. Its quick now man! I reccomend it. I work over at McDonald vw in sales. And I will definitely be reccomending this to my customers.


Brake booster? What’s that do? Also on my drive home I tried to see what the new top speed is since limiter is gone but I got to 125 and had to stop cause of traffic. Hoping someone someday will find out too speed as I’m curious. 


Kurt


----------



## MetaWolf5280 (Jul 6, 2020)

Spicy_Gabagool said:


> Dude, just buy it trust me. Just got it back today, its excellent. No not a rocketship. But such better drivability. Just took it up 70 no issues had power could pass. Drove it the winding road to look out mountain. Car didnt feel asthmatic any more. Great to cruise on the high way, much more passing power. Highway entry ramps are fun again. Fun around town. Break boosted a few times at stop lights. Its quick now man! I reccomend it. I work over at McDonald vw in sales. And I will definitely be reccomending this to my customers.


Alright, guess I'll take your word for it. I actually bought my carrier bars at Mcdonald, I work right down the road off of Mineral. I assume the extra power helps overcome this transmissions love for 3rd gear at low speeds?


----------



## MetaWolf5280 (Jul 6, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Brake booster? What’s that do? Also on my drive home I tried to see what the new top speed is since limiter is gone but I got to 125 and had to stop cause of traffic. Hoping someone someday will find out too speed as I’m curious.
> 
> 
> Kurt


He's talking about the feature that allows you to left foot brake, and give it gas at a stop.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

It’s called brake torquing. Got it 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for all the feedback and offers to show other members what it's like!


Can we get a sound clip on YouTube when the exhaust is fitted? 


Kurt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Can we get a sound clip on YouTube when the exhaust is fitted?
> 
> 
> Kurt


We'll be doing a full video.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Did somebody say OBDII port flashing?

https://www.instagram.com/p/CFRx_KjHBX_/



APR said:


> This Tiguan is getting our ECU Upgrade delivered on-the-spot through the OBDII port! We have been selectively beta testing our MG1 Port Flash on ALL MG1 variations in the field now (there are many versions!) Stay tuned! #goapr #mg1 #portunlock #cracked @driveautoworks


Stay tuned!


----------



## 1leafsfan (Oct 28, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Did somebody say OBDII port flashing?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CFRx_KjHBX_/
> 
> ...




Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Did somebody say OBDII port flashing?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CFRx_KjHBX_/
> 
> ...


Very Nice!!! "stay tuned" hahaha I see what you did there!!


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

Unitronic released their software today, any idea when APR will release their OBD2 flash option? 

I want to go with APR because of the warranty, however, my wife can't go a few days without using her car. It'll be super convenient if I can have it flashed all in the same day at a dealer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

joszer said:


> Any idea when APR will release their OBD2 flash option?


Yup, we've been testing our port flash method in the field for a few weeks. Across the MG1 family, there are a ton of slight variances from ECU to ECU, so we're making sure we have all of those covered in the field and then we're flipping the switch to make it liver for everyone. Stay tuned for an update!


----------



## Ub3rN3rd (Feb 3, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yup, we've been testing our port flash method in the field for a few weeks. Across the MG1 family, there are a ton of slight variances from ECU to ECU, so we're making sure we have all of those covered in the field and then we're flipping the switch to make it liver for everyone. Stay tuned for an update!


Hello Arin,

Do you know if there will be some type of tuning for IS20 or IS38 for tiguans, or it is going to be stage 1 tunes


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Yup, we've been testing our port flash method in the field for a few weeks. Across the MG1 family, there are a ton of slight variances from ECU to ECU, so we're making sure we have all of those covered in the field and then we're flipping the switch to make it liver for everyone. Stay tuned for an update!


That's great news. I have a conundrum though. My Tig is running great on it's new APR tune, but I need to take it in for it's necessary VW ECM/TCM software update, in which case I'll need another APR flash. If I wait until the port flash is available, could I just do it myself rather than send the ECU into you again?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Row1Rich said:


> That's great news. I have a conundrum though. My Tig is running great on it's new APR tune, but I need to take it in for it's necessary VW ECM/TCM software update, in which case I'll need another APR flash. If I wait until the port flash is available, could I just do it myself rather than send the ECU into you again?


It’s not a necessary update. I denied it when they asked me at my dealership. Ohhhh and you will get flagged for having a tune by the mother ship and your warranty will be compromised just FYI. 


Kurt


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 10, 2014)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> It’s not a necessary update. I denied it when they asked me at my dealership. Ohhhh and you will get flagged for having a tune by the mother ship and your warranty will be compromised just FYI.
> 
> 
> Kurt


It's not a necessary update, but with Row1Rich having a 2018, it might be very beneficial if he hasn't already performed the TSB for the throttle response/transmission issues.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Any update on intercoolers? Does the Golf R APR intercooler swap in?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

PZ said:


> Any update on intercoolers? Does the Golf R APR intercooler swap in?


I have the APR MQB intercooler installed.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## MetaWolf5280 (Jul 6, 2020)

zackdawley said:


> I have the APR MQB intercooler installed.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Have you noticed any increased turbo lag from the larger intercooler?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

zackdawley said:


> I have the APR MQB intercooler installed.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


The only reason I don't have the APR intercooler listed is because there was a bracket holder needed for I think the trans cooler. Did you not have a problem installing it without it?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> It’s not a necessary update. I denied it when they asked me at my dealership. Ohhhh and you will get flagged for having a tune by the mother ship and your warranty will be compromised just FYI.
> 
> I won't be denying this one, mine needs the transmission software update
> 
> ...





Antimatter said:


> It's not a necessary update, but with Row1Rich having a 2018, it might be very beneficial if he hasn't already performed the TSB for the throttle response/transmission issues.


Correct


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The only reason I don't have the APR intercooler listed is because there was a bracket holder needed for I think the trans cooler. Did you not have a problem installing it without it?


Futrell Autowerks installed it, I think Dean said they had to make a bracket... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

MetaWolf5280 said:


> Have you noticed any increased turbo lag from the larger intercooler?


No, but I did intake, inlet, charge pipe w/TMD at the same time, so throttle response went way up.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Any update on the exhaust that APR is developing? ETA?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

D3Audi said:


> Any update on the exhaust that APR is developing? ETA?


We're wrapping up the video now, so I think we're fairly close!


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> We're wrapping up the video now, so I think we're fairly close!











Me on Christmas morning. 


Kurt


----------



## BranSolo (Sep 30, 2020)

How much of a difference does the Turbo Muffler Delete make with stock driving?

I just picked up my new Tig on Monday, so I don't want to do too much tuning until the engine is broken in.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

BranSolo said:


> How much of a difference does the Turbo Muffler Delete make with stock driving?
> 
> I just picked up my new Tig on Monday, so I don't want to do too much tuning until the engine is broken in.


It removes the muffling of turbo noises...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> We're wrapping up the video now, so I think we're fairly close!


Looking forward


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR DirectPort Programming is now available for all APR ECU Upgrades featuring the new Bosch MG1 ECU!

Every APR dealer everywhere in the world can now install any of our Bosch MG1 based ECU Upgrades without unlocking the ECU. This means no removing ECUs and no shipping them to APR. No new tools are required either as this works with our existing flashing cables. Each ECU upgrade can be flashed directly at any APR dealer just like nearly every other ECU Upgrade in our lineup!

This update applies to all of our Bosch MG1 based ECU Upgrades. Our currently released list of vehicles / platforms includes the following:


2.0T EA888 Gen 3B - New Tiguan/A3
2.0T EA888 Gen 3B OPF - New A1/Polo GTI/Etc
2.9T EA839 V6 - New B9 RS4/RS5
2.9T EA839 V6 MHEV - New C8 S6/S7
3.0T EA839 V6 - New B9 S4/S5/SQ5

Stay tuned for more MG1 support as we expand our current 2.0T 3B, 2.9T, and 3.0T lineup, as well as add additional platform such as the new 4.0T and Porsche 992 platform vehicles. Go APR!


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Omg










Kurt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The APR Catback Exhaust System is Here!

Details
Details
Details



The APR Catback Exhaust System personalizes your vehicle's sound and performance. Beautifully hand-crafted T304-stainless-steel components adorn the system with stunning TIG-welding throughout. Our straight-through brushed-finished muffler smooths the exhaust note to a deep growl, without adding restrictions, rasp or drone. Strong high-quality bracketry and OEM-style clamps hold the system steadily in place, making the install or removal a snap, and fitment simple, yet precise. The full 3" tubing creates an ultra-smooth exhaust path, steadily feeding exhaust gasses out of the system, while looking tidy from under the rear bumper. Finally, the hidden 3" exhaust exit creates a clean finish that matches the factory exhaust exit strategy.



*Quick Facts*

T304 stainless-steel construction
TIG welding throughout
Single 3" mandrel-bent brushed tubing
Brushed-finished mufflers
Rugged and precise mounting brackets
OEM style slip clamps and Torca AccuSeal T304 tip clamps
Direct bolt-on fit
Low-profile design, suitable for lowered vehicles
Larger diameter piping compared to stock
Lighter weight compared to stock
In-house design with world-class manufacturing and quality control
Easy to install






*Muffler*



The muffler is responsible for tuning the exhaust note and do so without adding unnecessary restrictions to the system. The muffler features a straight-through perforated tube that’s tightly wrapped with stainless steel and fiberglass material. The muffler has a beautiful brushed finish, and are tucked high in the exhaust tunnel, making them perfect for lowered vehicles, or off-roading.

*Exhaust Exit*



Keeping with the design of the Tiguan's factory rear bumper, the exhaust system is hidden underneath the rear bumper. The system tucks neatly out of the way giving you excellent clearance should your Tiguan be lowered, or if you plan an off-road adventure.

*Brackets*



Our brackets ensure a strong and precise fit, every time. With our design, you’ll never need to worry about the brackets sagging and losing their shape over time, or the post slipping out of the hangers. The brackets are rigid, exact in their position, fit snugly in place and are made to stand the test of time.

*Tubing and Welds*





We use T304 stainless steel tubing throughout. We brush and de-burr all pipes, use mandrel bending techniques to ensure the pipes keep a constant diameter throughout, and use TIG welding for a strong and attractive weld.

*Clamps and Hanger*



Our system uses OEM-style low-profile slip clamps. Our clamp selection allows the system to sit high in the exhaust tunnel, as is favored by lowered vehicles, with ultimate compatibility no matter what midpipe you may have. The clamps make for easy install and removal of components. Each connection point is strategically placed to ensure the system has minimal opportunity to rotate during install or during years of heavy driving. The included hanger allows for an additional bracket connection point to further aid in locking the system into place.

*Compatibility*



We’ve designed our system to be direct bolt-on to a 3" midpipe. The included reducer is for use with the factory midpipe.

*Pricing and Product Page*

Pricing and Product Page
Pricing and Product Page
Pricing and Product Page


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

I’m looking to tune my ECU and have been comparing APR and Unitronic. I would like to see comments on both and why I should choose APR not considering price. Thanks


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

dareblue said:


> I’m looking to tune my ECU and have been comparing APR and Unitronic. I would like to see comments on both and why I should choose APR not considering price. Thanks


So you're looking for random peoples opinions?

My main choice was dealership support. I have a good working relationship with a independent VAG shop that is an APR dealer. I trust them, and APR looks trustworthy. It's not just about peak numbers, but overall efficiency. 

I can't speak to Unitronic, as I don't have experience, but maybe check in on the thread created by Unitronic about their product.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

dareblue said:


> I’m looking to tune my ECU and have been comparing APR and Unitronic. I would like to see comments on both and why I should choose APR not considering price. Thanks


If you want my opinion, APR offers a limited warranty on their 87 octane tune called APR Plus, which separates them from Unitronic and the reason I bought from them. I'm sure both tuners produce similar performance gains.


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> So you're looking for random peoples opinions?
> 
> My main choice was dealership support. I have a good working relationship with a independent VAG shop that is an APR dealer. I trust them, and APR looks trustworthy. It's not just about peak numbers, but overall efficiency.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your feedback. I’m also not concerned about purely numbers hence my asking for random experiences and opinions. Different people will comment with different ideas and feelings. I only have one APR dealer that I think I would trust but is over an hour drive away. Which was one reason I was leaning towards Unitronic because I could do the flash myself. But now I think APR has a similar option. I’ve also posted my question on the other thread.


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

dragonpalm said:


> If you want my opinion, APR offers a limited warranty on their 87 octane tune called APR Plus, which separates them from Unitronic and the reason I bought from them. I'm sure both tuners produce similar performance gains.


Interesting, thank you. I will have to investigate the warranty options further.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Our development process is a little different than others. When we get cars in, we disassemble them and add critical sensors to various parts of the engine so we can monitor the safety of the engine very closely. What this mostly means is we make sure that we're not overspinning the turbo, running it too hot on the exhaust or compressor discharge side, or creating so much back pressure such that adding more boost doesn't help and just leads to overspinning, and the engine basically re-eating it's own exhaust. 

This methodology has evolved greatly over the years, and each year we add to our development standards making each new tune we create a little more strict than the previous. It's expensive, and adds a ton of time to our development schedule, but we've seen it greatly improves reliability, which also letting us get aggressive, to make more power, without being risky. Without these sensors, if you push the limits, you and up guessing if it's safe or not. A lot of intuition goes into this, but it's never as safe as actually measuring the changes we've made. When we measure the changes, we can push the platform harder, or we'll find very good reasons to back things off. In the end you get a calibration that's very precise, makes a ton of power, and is very safe. 

One more note: If you can run E85 full time, I suggest doing so. our E85 tune kicks butt and makes so much power! Cheap Race fuel as they say!


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Our development process is a little different than others. When we get cars in, we disassemble them and add critical sensors to various parts of the engine so we can monitor the safety of the engine very closely. What this mostly means is we make sure that we're not overspinning the turbo, running it too hot on the exhaust or compressor discharge side, or creating so much back pressure such that adding more boost doesn't help and just leads to overspinning, and the engine basically re-eating it's own exhaust.
> 
> This methodology has evolved greatly over the years, and each year we add to our development standards making each new tune we create a little more strict than the previous. It's expensive, and adds a ton of time to our development schedule, but we've seen it greatly improves reliability, which also letting us get aggressive, to make more power, without being risky. Without these sensors, if you push the limits, you and up guessing if it's safe or not. A lot of intuition goes into this, but it's never as safe as actually measuring the changes we've made. When we measure the changes, we can push the platform harder, or we'll find very good reasons to back things off. In the end you get a calibration that's very precise, makes a ton of power, and is very safe.
> 
> One more note: If you can run E85 full time, I suggest doing so. our E85 tune kicks butt and makes so much power! Cheap Race fuel as they say!


Thank you for your comment on testing with sensors in place. It makes sense that you would be able to squeeze every ounce of performance out of the platform this way.


----------



## deus_cy (Dec 30, 2007)

What does it take to run E85? Is there any specific upgrades recommended/required for the E85 tune? If it doesn't require any extra components, can I get the 87 tune and run E85 in it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Just the fuel and tune is required, so long as it's E60 to E85. A content analyzer is a good idea so you know you're in that range. Use this guide for switching fuel out: Fuel Guide - APR


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

@[email protected]

Any idea if y’all are going to make the air intakes for us NAR MAF sensor folks? I’m trying to stick with all APR parts to keep within my APR PLUS warranty. I’d love to be rocking your air intake.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, we have an intake and intercooler in development now.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, we have an intake and intercooler in development now.











this pleases me


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, we have an intake and intercooler in development now.


can we get a pre order discount??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I wish I had something like that. but truth be told, it will probably sell out like right away. I'll update this thread when it releases.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

perhaps an "early access link" a day early??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The APR Intake MAF Adapter is here! Now you can run our intake systems on the Tiguan!






APR CI100051 APR MAF Adapter - 2.0T EA888.3B


The 2.0T EA888.3 engine features a Mass Airflow Sensor (MAF) housing that's bolted to the factory intake system, which traditionally blocks the install of our intake systems. With this billet aluminum adapter, it simply slides over the APR intake system and connects to the factory MAF quickly...




goapr.io







The APR Intake System MAF Adapter

The 2.0T EA888.3 engine features a Mass Airflow Sensor (MAF) housing that’s bolted to the factory intake system, which traditionally blocks the install of our intake systems. With this billet aluminum adapter, it simply slides over the APR intake system and connects to the factory MAF quickly and easily. The simple no-tool locking o-ring design allows it to adapt to the APR intake without extra clamps which may detract from the overall look of the system. Simply press it on to the intake, bolt it to the MAF, and enjoy your new intake system!

*Features and Benefits:*

Adapts APR Intake Systems to vehicles with MAF sensors
Plug-and-play
No-tool o-ring press-fit design
Easy to install
Billet aluminum design
Satin black anodizing
Laser etched APR logo
Emissions friendly


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The APR Intake MAF Adapter is here! Now you can run our intake systems on the Tiguan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FU**ING EXCITEDDDD


----------



## jbf702 (8 mo ago)

Free bump for a noticeable improvement. I had my tune flashed yesterday and it's definitely better than stock.


----------



## alexc93 (Jun 17, 2018)

Any progress with tuning the Tiguan 2.0? My understanding is that the motor is not the same motor as in the GTI/GLI and can't handle as much power as those (even if it was to be IS38 swapped). 

Can someone from APR chime in here? I've seen a few people blown motors online in their tuned tigs. Not sure if they were APR tuned or what, but just curious as the mrs' is looking at a tiguan but I'm not interested if not tunable given the 0-60 times stock.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

alexc93 said:


> Any progress with tuning the Tiguan 2.0? My understanding is that the motor is not the same motor as in the GTI/GLI and can't handle as much power as those (even if it was to be IS38 swapped).
> 
> Can someone from APR chime in here? I've seen a few people blown motors online in their tuned tigs. Not sure if they were APR tuned or what, but just curious as the mrs' is looking at a tiguan but I'm not interested if not tunable given the 0-60 times stock.


They developed the tune earlier this year. I had mine flashed around 5-7k mileage, currently just hit 24k no issues. It's a different car with the flash. Highly recommend. Running just 87 octane you get a 45+HP and 59+TQ gain.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

LOL. Ok, to set clearer expectations, the APR stage 1 tune makes the US spec Tiguan faster but it doesn’t make it a different car like some here are suggesting. Mine has been tuned for 20k miles on 91 octane with no issues. It drives better for sure but you need to push it over 3k RPM to really feel it. For perspective, it’s still slower than a stock Mk7 GTI. Some have recorded mid to high 7 sec 0-60. That’s not a fast car by any stretch but still 1-2 sec quicker than stock. Stock is just painfully slow. Don’t let these reviews make you think it’s more than it is.

In addition, I have a pedal tuner that makes throttle more sensitive. With both of these mods, it's still too slow for me. Also, everyone always forgets to mention how horrible it sounds. The stock car sounds bad and when you do these mods, the bad sounds are amplified. I continue to contemplate getting something quicker to replace this thing but of course cost is the issue.


----------



## mrew42 (2 mo ago)

The 245PS EA888 Gen 4 in my UK Spec Tiguan (Allspace) is the same motor as in the MK8 GTi. I'm getting 339PS with just the stage 1 and 373 lb/ft Torque. Now that IS a different car


----------



## MK04Mat (May 26, 2010)

I have 20k on my Stage 1 93 OCT 2019 Tiguan SEL-P 4motion. I LOVE IT. The way I explain it to people is this... Stock, it was an asthmatic grade schooler. Tuned, it's a jr. high (middle school) track star. Especially good lower RPM acceleration but falters in the higher RPMs (5k Plus) and doesn't pull to redline. I would never compare the tiguan to a GLT/GTI/R as they are wholly different animals. The tune did however transform my Tiguan into a fun vehicle I love to drive more than my STG 1 93 OCT 2014 GLI (The only thing i like more on the GLI is the extra 30+ HP). Hopefully I am unloading the GLI for a 2019 Alltrack this weekend. Definitely going for CPU (IS38 if the stock tune isn't enough for me) and TCU tune and some bolt-ons as soon as i can get the car into a shop.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

Your Tiguan spec is exactly the same as mine, except in WA I can only get 91 oct fuel. So if all you have is the APR tune, we should have the same experience, but the fact that it's not is really the only point: everyone has different opinions of fast and fun, probably based on what they've experienced in the past. For the Tiguan, I'm mainly speaking about acceleration because obviously the categories of handling (average for family SUVs) and steering (too light even in sport mode) can't be compared to GTI/GLI. I like the Tiguan's other attributes such as space, tech and comfort. But for driving dynamic, especially acceleration, it's definately not a "fun vehicle" to drive for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Tunes are available for the Tiguan today. We released them in 2020 and have been adding all new ECUs that come out way ever since. Very powerful. Haven't really seen any issues.


----------



## Tigwon (5 mo ago)

Any plans to do a Stage 2 Tune for the NA Tiguan like you offer for the Arteon I believe it’s the same platform just with an IS38 turbo instead. Currently have the APR Stage 1 Tune and exhaust and wondering if that is something that will come in the future or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexc93 (Jun 17, 2018)

Tigwon said:


> Any plans to do a Stage 2 Tune for the NA Tiguan like you offer for the Arteon I believe it’s the same platform just with an IS38 turbo instead. Currently have the APR Stage 1 Tune and exhaust and wondering if that is something that will come in the future or not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The NA Tiguan has a Gen 3b EA888, i think the arteon has the regular Gen 3 EA888 which is slightly different in a number of ways. 

With that being said i'm also curious what the most (reliable) power can be had out of this Gen 3b.


----------



## It'sMyVW (Jul 5, 2021)

I have a 2019 SEL-P with the APR stage 1 plus. It's the 4th vw that I have put an APR tune on. (08 GTI, 14 Beetle R-Line, 19 Alltrack as well) The only difference I noticed with the tune is the default to off for the start stop function. Literally nothing else. The tune is much more effective with a manual transmission than the clunky 8 speed they put into the Tiguan. I am thinking about the throttle booster to see if that helps. The Tig is paid off and I have a lot more warranty remaining - until June 2026 or 84K and I am only at 34K. What can I expect from the throttle booster?


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

It'sMyVW said:


> I have a 2019 SEL-P with the APR stage 1 plus. It's the 4th vw that I have put an APR tune on. (08 GTI, 14 Beetle R-Line, 19 Alltrack as well) The only difference I noticed with the tune is the default to off for the start stop function. Literally nothing else. The tune is much more effective with a manual transmission than the clunky 8 speed they put into the Tiguan. I am thinking about the throttle booster to see if that helps. The Tig is paid off and I have a lot more warranty remaining - until June 2026 or 84K and I am only at 34K. What can I expect from the throttle booster?


Not much. You’ll need to accept the fact that the Tiguan will always be too slow or replace it.


----------

